# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2016



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2016 às 00:48)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2016 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

mínima de *14.1 ºc*

Neste momento muito sol e 20.4 ºc, Vento ESE 11 Km/h e 59% hr.

Outubro terminou com *146,5 mm *acumulados.
Graças à depressão nos últimos dias do mês a coisa compôs-se * *


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2016 às 11:50)

Bom dia,

A mínima foi de *15,1ºC*.

Sigo com *21,9ºC* o vento acabou de rodar agora mesmo para Sul , sopra fraco.


----------



## james (1 Nov 2016 às 12:57)

Boa tarde. 

Mais um dia " quente ", com 23 graus. 

O sol brilha no céu, mas acredito que não vai ser por muito tempo.  O vento está a " puxar", como diz por aqui a gíria popular,  bem de Sul, por isso deve estar a arrastar para cá a nebulosidade proveniente da frente.


----------



## james (1 Nov 2016 às 17:55)

Muita nebulosidade a entrar de S/SO.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Nov 2016 às 18:08)

Boa tarde,

Dia de céu pouco nublado, máxima de *22,6ºc* (um pouco mais baixa que nos dias anteriores). Actuais *18,6ºc* e *77%* de humidade relativa. Algumas nuvens a chegar a SO.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Nov 2016 às 18:13)




----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2016 às 07:18)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *15,4ºC*

Neste momento *16,3ºC* com vento de ESE a *19km/h*, céu bastante nublado.


----------



## 1337 (2 Nov 2016 às 10:20)

Já choveu aqui hoje, um aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração que rendeu 1.7 mm de manhã cedo.


----------



## james (2 Nov 2016 às 12:47)

Boa tarde. 

Dia com muitas nuvens por aqui. 

Choveu de noite, de manhã estava tudo molhado e com algumas pocas de água. 

Tatual :  20 graus
Tmin :    11 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2016 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado, situação que se mantêm.
Até está relativamente quente para início de novembro. O sol aquece bem, sabe bem senti-lo na pele. 
O vento sopra fraco de N\NE.
Ontem e anteontem ainda caíram umas pingas mas nada acumulou. Chuviscos...
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *22,0ºC*.

*Tatual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2016 às 19:34)

Relâmpago a Oeste agora mesmo, "rasgou"  a nuvem de alto a baixo e deu para ver bem a silhueta da mesma que tinha um bom desenvolvimento vertical

Por aqui sigo com 17.5 ºc , vento fraco e 79 % HR.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2016 às 19:39)

Outro, este agora apenas clarão, direcção WSW


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 19:43)

Snifa disse:


> Relâmpago a Oeste agora mesmo, "rasgou"  a nuvem de alto a baixo e deu para ver bem a silhueta da mesma que tinha um bom desenvolvimento vertical
> 
> Por aqui sigo com 17.5 ºc , vento fraco e 79 % HR.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2016 às 20:32)

Trovoada visível a oeste, muito longe mesmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2016 às 20:40)

Relâmpago e clarão brutal para WSW


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2016 às 20:48)

Célula com ecos amarelos e laranja a entrar em Viana do Castelo...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 20:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Célula com ecos amarelos e laranja a entrar em Viana do Castelo...


Vai entrar em terra só em Espanha. Passa de raspão por Viana do Castelo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2016 às 20:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vai entrar em terra só em Espanha. Passa de raspão por Viana do Castelo.


Pois, parece que desta vez o escudo está activo até na zona norte...


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2016 às 21:42)

Célula potente, impressionante a quantidade de descargas


----------



## james (3 Nov 2016 às 22:16)

Já chove por aqui e ouve - se a trovejar ao longe.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2016 às 22:27)

Vários clarões a SW


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2016 às 22:34)

A ouvir roncos mas a duvidar que fosse trovoada, mas é mesmo! Ao largo da costa mas bem audíveis...











Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2016 às 22:38)

Grande festival a oeste


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2016 às 22:42)

Estou num sítio com vista previligiada a assistir a relâmpagos brutais.

Meu Deus não tenho a câmara comigo.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 22:44)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Estou num sítio com vista previligiada a assistir a relâmpagos brutais.
> 
> Meu Deus não tenho a câmara comigo.


Nem que seja com um telemóvel!!!


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2016 às 22:51)

Não está fácil apanhar os raios, há muita bruma no horizonte e agora nuvens baixas taparam a visão para a célula, só se vêm os clarões.

Registo ( possível) de há momentos direcção NW


----------



## qwerl (3 Nov 2016 às 22:52)

Boa noite

Por aqui os últimos dias têm sido praticamente iguais, com períodos de muita nebulosidade e tempo abafado 
A estação da Praia da aguda a fazer jus a este verão tardio, com os 3 primeiros dias de Novembro "fresquinhos"

Dia 1: Tmín:* 17,3ºC*; Tmáx:* 28,7ºC* 
Dia 2: Tmín: *16,6ºC*; Tmáx: *27,1ºC*
Dia 3: Tmín: *15,2ºC*; Tmáx: *26,5ºC*

Temperaturas em Novembro de fazer inveja a muitos dias de verão  Mas parece que amanhã é o último dia (acho eu)  Para o ano há mais 

Neste momento sigo com *17,2ºC*, e alguns relâmpagos a NW.


----------



## james (3 Nov 2016 às 22:53)

A trovoada está mesmo aqui por cima, relampagos brutais!
E chove com intensidade!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 22:55)

Snifa disse:


> Não está fácil apanhar os raios, há muita bruma no horizonte e agora nuvens baixas taparam a visão para a célula, só se vêm os clarões.
> 
> Registo ( possível) de há momentos direcção NW


Fantástico!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2016 às 22:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula potente, impressionante a quantidade de descargas



Aqui vão dois destes


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 23:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui vão dois destes


Raios muito bem definidos apesar da distância.  Registos brutais!!


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Muito bem os nosso fotógrafos nortenhos =) Muita actividade eléctrica como relataram...mas tudo bem longe, nem barulho...só os clarões no mar!


----------



## james (3 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Que bela chuvada cai por aqui... 

Por aqui,  a trovoada entrou em terra, com alguns trovões que se ouviram bem.


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2016 às 23:11)

Esqueci-me que já estamos em novembro...

A ouvir roncos mas a duvidar que fosse trovoada, mas é mesmo! Ao largo da costa mas bem audíveis...











Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (3 Nov 2016 às 23:14)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2016 às 23:15)

Novamente trovoada bastante concentrada a WSW 






Deixo mais uma foto de outra descarga elétrica:




E um crop da foto que já tinha publicado




Atuais *16,7ºC* com vento de ENE a* 13km/h*


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2016 às 23:32)

Snifa disse:


> Não está fácil apanhar os raios, há muita bruma no horizonte e agora nuvens baixas taparam a visão para a célula, só se vêm os clarões.
> 
> Registo ( possível) de há momentos direcção NW





Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui vão dois destes





Joaopaulo disse:


> Novamente trovoada bastante concentrada a WSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes registosObrigado por esta partilha!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 23:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Novamente trovoada bastante concentrada a WSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raios degradê e tudo! 
Interessante o "filtro" que a bruma faz.


----------



## james (4 Nov 2016 às 00:36)

Recomeça a chover.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 00:46)

Belos registos @Snifa e @Joaopaulo! 


Também vi uns belos relâmpagos. Saí de carro quando comecei a ver que se estavam a aproximar, mas admito que ainda bem que não se passou nada demais, se não ia ser uma frustração (estou sem câmara há duas semanas, não sei do carregador).


----------



## CptRena (4 Nov 2016 às 03:39)

Muitas descargas eléctricas a SO. Já se ouvem alguns roncos também. Está violento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 03:53)

Trovoada a oeste!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 03:56)

Belo ronco!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 04:17)

Chove bem!


----------



## CptRena (4 Nov 2016 às 05:21)

Já chove e o vento aumenta consideravelmente. A trovoada também está em aproximação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2016 às 06:14)

Bom dia,

Acabo de ver um relâmpago para WNW

Por aqui vai chovendo, acumulados* 2,8mm*

Atuais *15,2ºC* com vento de Sul a *25km/h *


----------



## james (4 Nov 2016 às 07:35)

Bom dia. 

Noite e início de manhã com aguaceiros fortes , acompanhado de trovoada! 

Neste momento, começa a cair mais um forte aguaceiro. 

Tatual: 15 graus


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

por vc manhã tranquila e julgo que a noite também o foi. pelas 9:00 estavam 17 graus e céu nublado. no porto sensivelmente igual.


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2016 às 14:00)

Célula em desenvolvimento?...











Já com alguma progressão 






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Nov 2016 às 14:37)

Troveja!!!


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2016 às 14:43)

Trovão audível à pouco!


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2016 às 15:19)

Boa tarde.

O amanhecer hoje foi trovejado (ao longe) e com aguaceiros moderados mas relativamente curtos.
O *acumulado* está nos *2,0 mm*.
De resto tivemos aguaceiros fracos (ou muito fracos) e céu muito nublado - o sol é praticamente uma miragem hoje.
A temperatura para já é bem agradável, uma T-shirt ou camisa leve servem para esta tarde.

*Tmín: 12,0ºC
Tmáx: 20,2ºC

Tatual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 15:33)

Relatos de chuva torrencial e trovoada em Guimarães, há cerca de meia hora. Por aqui não me apercebi sequer do desenvolvimento desta célula. Estava distraído.


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2016 às 15:34)

Relâmpago a SSE 

bastante escuro para Sul.

*2mm *acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 15:51)

Há dez minutos a ESE (telemóvel):


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 16:08)

Explosivo a leste.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 16:32)

Os distritos de Aveiro e Porto estão animados,


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2016 às 16:41)

Boa tarde,

Noite com aguaceiros fracos, nada de especial. Máxima de *22,2ºc* já atingida...actuais *20,2ºc* e *73%* de humidade relativa...bem escuro a este...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2016 às 17:07)

Já chove aqui...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Nov 2016 às 17:33)

incrível o que se passou por aqui... Chuva torrencial e 3 ou 4 trovoes mesmo aqui por cima. Devem ter caído 20 ou 30 mms em pouco mais de 15 mins


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2016 às 17:36)

Chuvada por aqui, até faz " fumo"


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Nov 2016 às 17:40)

Snifa disse:


> Chuvada por aqui, até faz " fumo"


Por aqui também foi muito intenso, alem disso o transformador da minha XBOX queimou-se com a trovoada, ainda bem que foi so o transformador...


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2016 às 17:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Por aqui também foi muito intenso, alem disso o transformador da minha XBOX queimou-se com a trovoada, ainda bem que foi so o transformador...



E nem um aviso  amarelo...nem à última da hora, enfim, adiante, por aqui sigo com *6 mm* e a subir 

Chuva grossa e forte


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Nov 2016 às 17:44)

Snifa disse:


> E nem um aviso  amarelo...nem à última da hora, enfim, adiante, por aqui sigo com *6 mm* e a subir
> 
> Chuva grossa e forte


o que se passou por aqui se calhar até era merecedor de aviso laranja. Continua a chover mais fraco e ouço trovoada ainda para Este.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2016 às 17:53)

Meteofan disse:


> o que se passou por aqui se calhar até era merecedor de aviso laranja



Acredito que sim, mas estas previsões teriam pouco impacto já que só era possível fazê-lo com pouco tempo de antecedência. Vai chovendo bem por aqui...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Nov 2016 às 17:57)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acredito que sim, mas estas previsões teriam pouco impacto já que só era possível fazê-lo com pouco tempo de antecedência. Vai chovendo bem por aqui...


Eu sei disso, mas tendo em conta os criterios de emissão de avisos era merecedor de aviso laranja. Mas claro, muito difícil de prever, os modelos não previam nada demais, até me surpreendeu a mim que me estava a distrair um pouco a jogar Xbox e a trovoada queimou o transformador, não contava com uma trovoada tao forte...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 17:59)

Clarões a SE.


Hoje fiquei a ver tudo ao longe.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2016 às 18:13)

Algumas fotos de hoje:




Sun rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sun rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2016 às 18:52)

Boa noite,

A máxima foi de *20,4ºC*. Neste momento *16ºC* com *92%* de humidade.
Acumulado está nos *4,3mm* . Rajada máxima de *51,5km/h* às 6:07h

Estive procurar se tinha mais registos da trovoada de ontem, encontrei este relâmpago, que por acaso acho que foi o mesmo que o @Snifa captou:



Snifa disse:


> Não está fácil apanhar os raios, há muita bruma no horizonte e agora nuvens baixas taparam a visão para a célula, só se vêm os clarões.
> 
> Registo ( possível) de há momentos direcção NW


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2016 às 18:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estive procurar se tinha mais registos da trovoada de ontem, encontrei este relâmpago, que por acaso acho que foi o mesmo que o @Snifa captou:



Sem dúvida é  o mesmo relâmpago mas visto de zonas diferentes, tem muitos pormenores em comum ( iguais)


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2016 às 19:03)

Mais uma chuvada por aqui, o acumulado subiu para os *7.4 mm*


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2016 às 21:00)

Hoje a relatar de Gondomar, casa dos pais....
Por cá final de dia com chuva 
Neste momento estão 16°C e 88 %hr

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2016 às 23:05)

Deixo aqui duas fotos que tirei de tarde durante a passagem de uma célula:


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 23:29)

Que grande carga de água que já dura mais de vinte minutos!


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2016 às 23:37)

Chove torrencial também por aqui.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Nov 2016 às 23:46)

Chove a bom chover pela Póvoa de Lanhoso... Ja dura há 15min com a mesma intensidade


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2016 às 23:50)

Por vc não caiu gota de água durante todo o dia, até esteve sol e calor - O sol ainda muito forte. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Chove mesmo bastante!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Nov 2016 às 00:19)

Após uma curta pausa volta a chover torrencialmente outra vez.

13mm acumulados nos últimos 40min.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Nov 2016 às 01:15)

10,3 mm numa hora a salvarem este dia que apenas tinha 3,0 mm antes do forte aguaceiro.



*13,3 mm *no total do dia de ontem.


----------



## james (5 Nov 2016 às 15:38)

Boa tarde. 

Períodos de céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NO. 

De noite caíram 2 ou 3 aguaceiros fortes. 

Já se nota o arrefecimento, Tatual : 15 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2016 às 17:54)

Boa noite.


Por cá a noite ainda trouxe precipitação, sob a forma de aguaceiros.
O *acumulado* é de *3,3 mm*. Ontem o dia terminou com *4,1 mm*.
Durante o dia o céu esteve com boas abertas e agora ao início da noite temos céu quase limpo.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas, de NNO.
Já se nota o arrefecimento, mesmo ainda não se tratando de ar frio continental - aí só mesmo com o vento proveniente de NE é que se vai notar arrefecimento substancial.
Ontem ainda tive máxima acima dos 20ºC: *20,2ºC*.

*Tmáx: 15,7ºC

Tatual: 10,6ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 62%
*​*Bom fim de semana*


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2016 às 18:16)

Anoitecer fresco em vc com a estação a marcar 14, mas sensação térmica de menos devido ao vento.
Deixo foto do cenário a oeste.







Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2016 às 18:22)

Boa noite,

fresquinho por aqui e com o vento a ajudar, sigo com *11.7 ºc* ( mínima do dia até ao momento)


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2016 às 20:46)

*10.6ºc* por aqui , a mínima está constantemente a ser batida.

Porto,Pedras Rubras, a estação mais fria de Portugal Continental, seguia às 20 h com uns gélidos *2.1 ºc*  

O frio está a entrar bem ..  






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Porto, P.Rubras


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Nov 2016 às 21:25)

Snifa disse:


> *10.6ºc* por aqui , a mínima está constantemente a ser batida.
> 
> Porto,Pedras Rubras, a estação mais fria de Portugal Continental, seguia às 20 h com uns gélidos *2.1 ºc*
> 
> ...



Quem meteu o termómetro no frigorífico? 


--------------------------------

Por Braga ontem à noite não se evitaram algumas inundações, nas zonas habituais. (Braga Parque e arredores). Foi uma bela bátega de quase uma hora. Aqui foram 10,3 mm mas no radar deu para ver que o mais forte passou mais a sul.


Nesta foto, apesar da má qualidade, dá para ver a estrada bem cheia de água:


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2016 às 21:32)

Incríveis esses 2.1 graus! Por aqui 13 de momento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (5 Nov 2016 às 21:42)

Snifa disse:


> *10.6ºc* por aqui , a mínima está constantemente a ser batida.
> 
> Porto,Pedras Rubras, a estação mais fria de Portugal Continental, seguia às 20 h com uns gélidos *2.1 ºc*
> 
> ...


Agora é a estação mais quente.  Alguém anda a brincar com o termómetro.


----------



## weatherbox (5 Nov 2016 às 21:46)

Deve ser um problema técnico no site ou transmissão de dados pois essa estação do aeroporto é essa do IPMA e as METAR do aeroporto estão a sair bem, 10ºc às 20h e 9ºc às 21h

METAR LPPR 052000Z 02003KT 350V100 9999 FEW020 *10*/07 Q1013
METAR LPPR 052100Z 35002KT CAVOK *09*/06 Q1014


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2016 às 22:07)

Ia precisamente dizer que fui espreitar lá fora (céu limpo e estrelado) e apesar de a minha estação marcar 13 graus, a sensação que tive foi de 10graus, talvez menos. A HR está nos 84%.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Boa noite.

E por cá o refrigerador vai trabalhando bem...
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNE.
Com isto é caso para dizer: daqui a 2 ou 3 noites tenho de ligar a salamandra. 

*Tatual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## jonas (5 Nov 2016 às 22:40)

Boa noite,
Ontem tive animacao e hoje caiu um aguaceiro de manha, de resto ceu pouco nublado
Grande arrefecimento nocturno...


----------



## qwerl (5 Nov 2016 às 23:36)

Boa noite 

Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte.
O acumulado de ontem foi de *6,3mm* e o de hoje foi de *1,3mm*
Entretanto o arrefecimento vai entrando bem, neste momento estão *7,2ºC*


----------



## james (6 Nov 2016 às 00:02)

Boa noite. 

Noite fria por aqui, com Tatual de 6 graus.


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2016 às 08:19)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *5.8 ºc* 

Neste momento 6.8 ºc , vento NNE : 12 Km/h e 88 % HR.

Agora sim, são temperaturas de Outono, eu já nem sabia o que era frio 

Na próxima madrugada deverá descer um pouco mais


----------



## qwerl (6 Nov 2016 às 09:38)

Bom dia

Mínima de *4,4ºC* por aqui. Em zonas mais abrigadas já deve gear.

Neste momento estão *9,4ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Nov 2016 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Início de dia bem fresquinho. Mínima de 3,3°C.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2016 às 10:51)

Minima de 5,5ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2016 às 11:27)

Bom dia,

Nascer do sol com nevoeiro cerrado a vir de leste ( Douro ), mínima desceu aos *4,1ºC* pelas 7:20h.

Deixo aqui duas fotos captadas ao início de manhã:







Sigo com *11,6ºC* e *68%* de humidade. Vento fraco de Norte


----------



## james (6 Nov 2016 às 13:18)

Boa tarde. 

Dia frio por aqui... 

Tatual : 14 graus
Tmin   : 4 graus


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2016 às 18:25)

Boas, 

máxima de *13.4ºc*.

Neste momento já arrefece com 10.7 ºc.


----------



## james (6 Nov 2016 às 19:10)

Por aqui, Temperatura já nos 9 graus.


----------



## cookie (6 Nov 2016 às 23:23)

Há 1h30 atrás estavam 12 graus na senhora da hora e 9 graus em vila do conde.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (7 Nov 2016 às 00:54)

Boa noite. 

Noite fria, com Tatual de 4 graus.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Nov 2016 às 01:22)

Boa noite,

Actuais *7,4ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa. Já se sente o fresco da noite =)


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2016 às 07:29)

Bom dia 

Estou neste momento com a mínima do dia, sigo com *4.6 ºc*.

Vento N: 5 Km/h e 93 % HR.

São visíveis células pequenas sobre o mar


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2016 às 07:35)

Nova mínima agora mesmo, sigo com *4.4 ºc*


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Nov 2016 às 07:36)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *2,3ºC* às 7:10h.

O vale do douro em conjugação com o vento de Leste, o nevoeiro é empurrado para aqui, impressionante.

Neste momento* 3,7ºC* e *95%* de humidade.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Nov 2016 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã fresquinha. Mínima de 1,8ºC.

Hoje levantei-me mais cedo para ter oportunidade de ir a uma zona mais baixa com relva aqui perto tirar umas fotos à geada.
Mais logo colocarei aqui algumas fotos.


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2016 às 09:34)

Por vc manhã solarenga com a estação a marcar 6graus mas a sensação térmica a rondar os 4 graus. De momento 8 graus com 95% de HR. PA nos 1022.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (7 Nov 2016 às 10:19)

Bom dia. 

Início de semana muito frio!

Tatual : 9 graus
Tmin :   2  graus


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

Boas ,

a mínima ainda desceu aos *3.9 ºc *às 07:48 h, isto porque começou a soprar uma brisa de E/ESE e o nevoeiro já entrava pela zona das Antas, apenas durou uns minutos, pouco depois o vento roda para N/NNE e a temperatura subiu.

O nevoeiro não chegou a entrar( se entrasse a temperatura ainda descia mais) aqui na  minha zona, mas a aragem mais fria de Leste fez a temperatura descer por minutos.

Neste momento muito sol e 9.2 ºc.


----------



## 1337 (7 Nov 2016 às 10:52)

Que fraquinhos vocês andam em mínimas hehe, ás 7h UTC marcava 0.5ºC na EMA de Ponte de Lima


----------



## james (7 Nov 2016 às 13:07)

Está um dia frio, algumas nuvens dispersas no céu. 

Tatual : 12 graus


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Nov 2016 às 17:14)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de* 4,7ºc* e máxima de *13,2ºc*.
Um belo dia de Outuno, com temperatura fresca mas ambiente agradável nas ruas com o calor solar 
Actuais *12,1º*c e* 66%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2016 às 17:19)

Boas,

máxima de *12.7 ºc*.

Neste momento já arrefece com 11.4 ºc, Vento N 13 Km/h.

a próxima madrugada ainda vai ser bastante fria


----------



## qwerl (7 Nov 2016 às 17:44)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima andou à volta dos 3ºC.
O dia foi frio, com algum nevoeiro nos vales, e vento fraco a moderado, que aumentava ainda mais a sensação de frio. A geada fraca vai começando a fazer a sua aparição

Neste momento já vai arrefecendo com* 10,0ºC.* Mais uma noite fria em perspectiva


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2016 às 19:08)

Há momentos 13graus num bonito lusco fusco...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (7 Nov 2016 às 19:51)

A arrefecer  bem. Temperatura  ja nos 8 graus.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2016 às 21:20)

Boas, 

sigo com 8,6ºc, está a arrefecer bem


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Nov 2016 às 22:06)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a temperatura máxima foi de *12,7ºC*.

Foto tirada esta manhã ao nascer do sol, nevoeiro gelado a entrar de Leste:







Neste momento estão *8,8ºC* e o vento sopra de Nordeste / NNE a *9km/h, *com algumas rajadas.


----------



## karkov (7 Nov 2016 às 22:15)

Arredores de Guimarães já com 4°C


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (7 Nov 2016 às 23:47)

Por aqui já estão 3,8°C e a descer


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2016 às 07:05)

Bom dia,

o nevoeiro gelado do vale do Douro já chega aqui, e é bem fechado.

Mínima até ao momento de *3.3 ºc* .

Actual 3.4 ºc, vento ESE 2 Km/h e 98 % HR.

Não se vê " um palmo à frente do nariz"


----------



## cookie (8 Nov 2016 às 07:25)

Manhã de céu nublado com 6graus de momento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2016 às 08:02)

Bom dia. Manhã muito fresca, estão 5,6º em Matosinhos, céu encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2016 às 08:30)

Nova mínima de *3.2 ºc* às 07:37 h.

Neste momento o nevoeiro já levantou, céu ficou muito nublado, sigo com 4.6ºc actuais .


----------



## james (8 Nov 2016 às 11:57)

Bom dia. 

Por aqui, o céu já está a ficar muito nublado, fruto da frente em aproximação. 

Tatual : 11 graus
Tmin :    2 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2016 às 12:15)

Boa tarde.

Por cá dias fresquinhos...Saudades da praia? 

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com o sol a brilhar, depois de um amanhecer mais "farrusco", limpando a meio da manhã.
O vento vai soprando fraco de OSO.
Por problemas de conexão estou a ter dificuldades de comunicação entre a estação e o sensor termo-higro nestes últimos dois dias.

*Tmín: 0,1ºC

Tatual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 55%*​


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Nov 2016 às 17:31)

Boa tarde,

Manhã com mínima idêntica à do dia anterior, ficou-se nos *4,6ºc*. Máxima de *14,3ºc*.
Actuais *13,2ºc* e *76%* de humidade relativa, vai caindo a noite com bastante nebulosidade. Venha ela


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Nov 2016 às 18:25)

Cá vem ela...já deve chover no Alto Minho!


----------



## james (8 Nov 2016 às 18:39)

Já chove por cá!


----------



## james (8 Nov 2016 às 19:20)

Chove certinho e puxada a algum vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Nov 2016 às 19:21)

Caem umas pingas por cá já!


----------



## james (8 Nov 2016 às 21:15)

Por aqui chove desde as 6 e meia. 
E puxada a vento, que aumentou agora de intensidade!


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2016 às 21:39)

Começou a chover certinho, *0.5 mm* acumulados. 

12.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## qwerl (8 Nov 2016 às 21:53)

Boa noite

Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado. A mínima foi de* 2,2ºC*
Neste momento vai chovendo fraco com *11,1ºC *e *0,3mm* acumulados em Pedroso.


----------



## james (9 Nov 2016 às 00:07)

Noite de muita chuva e vento por aqui! 

Chove bastante agora.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Nov 2016 às 00:59)

Muita chuva por Guimarães por voltas das 22h...agora pelo Porto...está a começar a cair bem...


----------



## james (9 Nov 2016 às 01:11)

Chove com grande intensidade e puxada a muito vento, verdadeira noite de temporal! 

E chove sem parar desde as  6 e meia da tarde.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Nov 2016 às 02:45)

Chove torrencialmente! *11mm *acumulados...


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2016 às 07:07)

Bom dia, 

chuva por vezes forte esta madrugada, *13.4 mm *acumulados. 

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo com 12.4 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2016 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Ontem a chuva começou a cair pelas 19h, fraca. Lentamente a intensidade aumentou, pelo que terminei o dia com um *acumulado* de *5,3 mm*.
A partir das 00h a intensidade aumentou, tendo a atingido o seu máximo pelas 01.20h.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *26,2 mm*.
O céu mantêm-se muito nublado e relativamente à temperatura está fresco - às 3h da manhã atingi a Tmáx e às 8h a Tmín.
O vento soprou moderado, por vezes forte até às 4h, acalmando a partir dessa altura.

*Tmín: 9,7ºC
Tmáx: 14,4ºC

Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## cookie (9 Nov 2016 às 11:09)

Alguma chuva por vc que começou a cair pelas 18:00. Vento houve com fartura pela noite dentro. Hoje manhã com céu nublado com 14 graus e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (9 Nov 2016 às 11:57)

Bom dia. 

Depois da muita chuva que caiu de noite, o dia segue com céu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos. 

Tatual : 14 graus


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Nov 2016 às 18:05)

Boa tarde,

Noite com bastante precipitação, forte em alguns períodos. O dia foi mais tranquilo, céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade mas sem precipitação. Mínima de *11,6ºc* e máxima de *15,4ºc*.
Sigo *13,3ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## VRStation (9 Nov 2016 às 23:26)

Os últimos dados...

2016-11-09 23:11:10 WET hora local em Fafe, Portugal [?]

*Temperatura:* 8.9 °C
*Ponto de condensação:* 6.8 °C
*Humidade:* 87 %
*Pressão:* 1027.4 mbar
*Vento:* Oeste 270° 0.4 m/s (Rajadas 0.4 m/s)
*Chuva:* 0.0 mm durante a última hora, 19.3 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 18.3 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Nov 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado com *10,3ºc* e *88%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Nov 2016 às 07:55)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *8,4ºC*

Tempo cinzento com chuva fraca por aqui, atuais *8,5ºC* com vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## james (10 Nov 2016 às 08:13)

Bom dia. 

Dia de chuva. 

E com algum frio.  Tatual : 7 graus


----------



## james (10 Nov 2016 às 09:22)

Continua a chover Certinho.

Dia chuvoso e frio com Tatual de 8 graus.


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2016 às 11:39)

ontem dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos.
hoje o dia amanheceu nublado com 9 graus e aguaceiro fraco pelas 9:00.


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2016 às 07:08)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *7.6 ºc*. 

Neste momento 7.8 ºc , vento fraco e 98 % HR.

Frio e húmido com nevoeiro muito fechado neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Nov 2016 às 07:32)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *7,2ºC*

Neste momento *7,5ºC* com *99%* de humidade.

Vento de ENE a *13km/h*. Acumulados *0,5mm*.


----------



## james (11 Nov 2016 às 09:12)

Bom dia. 

 Por aqui, mais um dia nublado. 

Muito nevoeiro matinal, que já levantou. 

Tatual : 8 graus


----------



## qwerl (11 Nov 2016 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Por aqui mínima de 6,7ºC
Algum nevoeiro de manhã, que entretanto também já levantou.
Neste momento céu muito nublado e *13,8ºC*


----------



## qwerl (11 Nov 2016 às 14:45)

Chuva fraca mas certinha neste momento

*13,9ºC*


----------



## james (11 Nov 2016 às 15:31)

Começa a chover. 

Tatual : 13 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Nov 2016 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

Temperatura máxima de *13,7ºC*.

Ao inicio da manhã o cenário era este, nevoeiro denso a vir de Leste, foto captada com telemóvel , desculpem a qualidade mas dá para ter uma ideia:






Sigo com *12,8ºC* e vento fraco de *ENE*.  

Acumulados *0,8mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2016 às 12:16)

No Norte a frente já está a entrar... No radar já se vê chover em Vila Nova de Cerveira.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Nov 2016 às 13:24)

Bom tarde,

Começou à pouco a chover torrencialmente.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Nov 2016 às 14:14)

Boas,
Começa a chover pelo Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2016 às 14:38)

Boas,

Chuva também por aqui, *1,8mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (12 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## james (12 Nov 2016 às 15:07)

Chove intensamente! ￼


----------



## João Pedro (12 Nov 2016 às 15:18)

Que chuvada!


----------



## james (12 Nov 2016 às 15:21)

Chove torrencialmente! 

Que dilúvio!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Nov 2016 às 15:22)

6,1mm acumulados.


----------



## james (12 Nov 2016 às 15:26)

Dilúvio!!! 

Incrível o que chove agora!


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2016 às 15:27)

Chove com muita  intensidade.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Nov 2016 às 15:33)

Continua a chover bem!
9,7mm acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Nov 2016 às 15:34)

Não pára por aqui...  7,87 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2016 às 15:35)

Bela descarga  de água ,sigo com 10.8 mm e a subir


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2016 às 16:12)

*13 mm* acumulados, chove certinho e com gotas grossas


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Nov 2016 às 16:16)

O que chove por aqui também...já acima dos 12mm também...


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

E já vão 15.2 mm, a chuva é  bastante  grossa


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Nov 2016 às 17:44)

Acumulados 14mm aqui. Mais calmo, pára a precipitação por agora.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Nov 2016 às 17:45)

A chuva já parou à algum tempo. Nevoeiro denso neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos chuva forte pelas 15h (aprox.).
Não sei quantificar precisamente a quantidade, mas no mínimo o acumulado de hoje vai em 15 mm (com recurso ao pluviómetro manual); antes desse episódio tinha contabilizado 1,0 mm.
A conexão entre o sensor e a estação-base esteve interrompida durante algumas horas. Mudei pilhas, limpei teias de aranha, limpei conchas, apoio das conchas, fiz reset ao sensor várias vezes, aproximei a estação-base do dito e apenas por momentos tive sinal. Há bocado fiz reset á estação base (Oregon WMR200) e APARENTEMENTE está conectado o sensor. Vamos ver, que isto é sempre um "se"...
Bem, quanto ao vento, soprou em geral fraco e agora está calmo.

*Tatual: **13,7ºC*
*Hr: 95%
*​P.S.: a EMA de Luzim-Penafiel tem estado _off-line _durante as horas sem luz solar. Parece que a bateria "foi-se"! Já não basta a minha ter estado com as tão tradicionais e badaladas *"dificuldades técnicas" *e agora até esta estação (que "deveria" servir 1\2 milhão de pessoas da região de Tâmega e Sousa)  ter baterias dos _chineses_...
​


----------



## guimeixen (12 Nov 2016 às 22:58)

Continua o nevoeiro bastante denso

Duas fotos tiradas à pouco:




Dense fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Light rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Nov 2016 às 08:11)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro intenso neste inicio da manhã, actuais *10,7ºc* e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma noite de nevoeiro, eis que o sol aparece num céu praticamente limpo - há uma réstia de nevoeiro, muito localizado, na zona do Vale do Sousa, mas que tende a dissipar.
O vento sopra fraco de ENE\NNE.

*Tmín: 9,2ºC

Tatual: 14,1ºC
Hr: 93%*​
Um excelente domingo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2016 às 11:03)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *11,1ºC*

Céu limpo. Atuais *15,7ºC* com vento de Leste/ENE a soprar a *25km/h*


----------



## VRStation (13 Nov 2016 às 12:53)

Um dia bonito... 

Informação meteorológica APRS/CWOP de *EW9831*

2016-11-13 12:41:14 WET hora local em Fafe, Portugal [?]

*Temperatura:* 15.6 °C
*Ponto de condensação:* 11.4 °C
*Humidade:* 76 %
*Pressão:* 1026.1 mbar
*Vento:* Oeste 270° 0.4 m/s (Rajadas 0.9 m/s)
*Chuva:* 0.0 mm durante a última hora, 16.3 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 0.0 mm desde a meia-noite
*

*


----------



## james (13 Nov 2016 às 13:21)

Boa tarde.

Depois do bonito dia de ontem  ,  hoje o céu está pouco nublado, embora tenha caído um aguaceiro no final da madrugada / início da manhã. 

Vamos ter agora uns dias de sol  ,até ao ( provável)  regresso da chuva no final da próxima semana.


----------



## VRStation (13 Nov 2016 às 15:38)

A evolução da temperatura ao longo desta atribulada semana... (S45 / 2016)


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2016 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *12,2ºC*

Madrugada bastante ventosa, pico de intensidade entre as 5/6h, quando as rajadas atingiram os *67km/h *de* ENE*. Contentores do lixo tombados, e muitas folhas nas ruas.

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo, estão *12,4ºC* e o vento sopra moderado de Nordeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2016 às 09:01)

Novo aumento significativo da velocidade do vento, a soprar a *33km/h* com rajadas fortes de Leste.

*12,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia.

O céu hoje encontra-se pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade alta presente.
O vento sopra fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas, de ENE\NE.
A temperatura hoje não deverá subir tanto como ontem, fruto do efeito combinado vento\nuvens altas.
Mas está agradável e luminoso o dia...

*Ontem
Tmín: 8,0ºC (23.06h)
Tmáx: 19,5ºC (14.55h)

Hoje
Tmín: 7,3ºC (01.07h)

Tatual: 14,2ºC 
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2016 às 11:14)

Impressionante o poder da lestada, sopra a *42km/h* com rajadas de já chegaram aos *70km/h.
*
Registo *14,8ºC*  com *58%* de humidade.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2016 às 21:23)

A super Lua




Supermoon by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Nov 2016 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

Mínima de* 9,9ºC* às 7:10h

Agora com *11,5ºC* e vento de ENE a *23km/h*.

Céu limpo.


----------



## james (16 Nov 2016 às 09:32)

Bom dia. 

Céu limpo por cá. 

Tatual : 10 graus

Tmin :  5 graus


----------



## jonas (16 Nov 2016 às 21:58)

Boa noite.
Tenho estado um pouco afastado....... e parece que temos um bom evento em prespetiva!
Quanto ao dia de hoje, foi um dia agradavel, com vento por vezes moderado de oeste.


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2016 às 08:27)

Bom dia, 

manhã fresca com mínima de *7.9 ºc *

Neste momento 8.8ºc , vento fraco e 98 % HR.

Bastante neblina.


----------



## cookie (17 Nov 2016 às 14:44)

Foto da "super lua" a nascer no horizonte, seriam umas 18:10.










E este rasto de avião de tonalidade escura, nunca tinha visto...





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (17 Nov 2016 às 18:08)

Já chove.


----------



## karkov (17 Nov 2016 às 20:42)

Chuvinha a molhar os tolos por Guimarães...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2016 às 08:29)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *12.1 ºc* .

Neste momento 12.8 ºc , céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 96% HR.

*2 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada


----------



## james (18 Nov 2016 às 09:59)

Bom dia. 

Aguaceiros fracos. 

Tatual : 13 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2016 às 22:34)

Boa noite prezados membros e visitantes deste espaço tão especial. 

Ontem pelas 21h começou a chuviscar, tendo ao início da madrugada sido fraca.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de simplório *1mm*. 
De resto o céu manteve-se muito nublado durante todo o dia, abrindo mais ao final do dia (parcialmente nublado).
O vento foi soprando fraco (a moderado ao início da tarde).
Hoje já temos tempo mais fresco do que nos últímos dias.
Esperemos então pela chuvinha que aí vem...Já prepararam os penicos?!

*Tatual: 6,7ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2016 às 14:23)

Boa tarde,

Ela vem a caminho. Já algum vento e nebulosidade a chegar com "fartura". Actuais *14,8ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2016 às 14:24)

Boa tarde.






Ela aí está a entrar no nosso território nacional. No cantinho mas já deverá estar a despejar desde as 14h no limite do Alto Minho.
Uma frente interessante, muito bem definida tanto no satélite como no radar. 

Por cá o céu de muito nublado passou a encoberto, cada vez mais fechado e escuro.
A temperatura está fresca.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado, tendendo a aumentar a sua velocidade nas últimas 2 horas.
A pressão atmosférica vai baixando lentamente.

*Tatual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 72%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
PAtm: 1013,0 hPa*​


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2016 às 14:26)




----------



## james (19 Nov 2016 às 15:04)

Muito forte a ficar o vento por aqui, o céu já está encoberto, muito carregado mesmo, a chuva está mesmo, mesmo iminente...


----------



## james (19 Nov 2016 às 15:10)

E aí está, começa a chover '


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2016 às 15:57)

Já chove aqui também!


----------



## tugaafonso (19 Nov 2016 às 16:36)

Por Lousada ja chove.


----------



## james (19 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

Aqui não pára de chover, desde que começou às 15.10. 
E chove bem, puxada a muito vento '


----------



## james (19 Nov 2016 às 17:12)

Chove torrencialmente agora puxada por vento fortíssimo,  já lá vão duas horas a chover bem sem parar!  

Está mais agressivo do que o que estava na previsão descritiva do IPMA.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2016 às 17:18)

O 


james disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora puxada por vento fortíssimo,  já lá vão duas horas a chover bem sem parar!
> 
> Está mais agressivo do que o que estava na previsão descritiva do IPMA.


O GFS mete uma faixa de precipitação a rebentar a escala (>50mm\6h) amanha ao inicio da manha de amanha algures entre Porto\Aveiro, parece-me claramente razão para aviso laranja...


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2016 às 17:23)

Chove fraco\moderado há cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## james (19 Nov 2016 às 17:23)

Meteofan disse:


> O
> 
> O GFS mete uma faixa de precipitação a rebentar a escala (>50mm\6h) amanha ao inicio da manha de amanha algures entre Porto\Aveiro, parece-me claramente razão para aviso laranja...



Já vi.  Por aqui continua mais ou menos igual. 
Mas na faixa Porto / Aveiro aumentou bastante. 
O IPMA deve atualizar os avisos,  penso eu. 
A intensidade do vento também está claramente acima do previsto para o dia de hoje. Não sei se teremos também um aviso laranja para o vento para amanhã/ segunda.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2016 às 17:28)

Vai acumulando...chove bem por agora, actuais *4mm *acumulados!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

Chuva moderada,não para desde as 15:20  
Que musica para os meus ouvidos...


----------



## james (19 Nov 2016 às 21:05)

E já lá vão 6 horas consecutivas de chuva!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Nov 2016 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Atuais *11,3ºC . *Vento a soprar de SSW a *37km/h* com fortes rajadas.
Acumulados *11,9mm*


----------



## panzer4 (19 Nov 2016 às 21:26)

Boas noites..
Por Lousada e Felgueiras neste momento nao chove e o  vento é fraco a moderado...
A ver vamos se a montanha irá "parir" um rato...como alias,costuma ser frequente-


----------



## qwerl (20 Nov 2016 às 00:00)

Boa noite

Por aqui chove desde as 16h, fraca a moderada, mas certinha, mas na última meia hora tem chovido intensamente 
O vento tem soprado moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Sábado termina com o acumulado de *22,1mm* em Pedroso, e o novo dia começa a somar


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2016 às 00:07)

Boa noite.
Este sábado terminou com um *acumulado* de *20 mm*.
Tem chovido de forma constante, moderadamente.
O vento vai soprando também constante moderado, com algumas rajadas.
Vamos lá ver o que as próximas horas nos reservam, certo que está uma bela noite para adormecer ao som da chuva e do vento - como eu gosto disto!!!:')


Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (20 Nov 2016 às 01:05)

Boa noite. 

Após muitas horas seguidas a chover de forma moderada por vezes forte, eis que a chuva abrandou agora. 
O vento idem aspas. 
Mas dentro de duas horas vai subir o aviso para precipitação, de amarelo para laranja.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2016 às 01:47)

Ora, já tenho mais* 5,3 mm* no novo dia.
A previsão de aguaceiros e\ou chuva forte vai concerteza catapultar este valor. Até que ponto, tudo depende onde entraram as células mais activas.
Será um domingo bem molhadinho.
A pressão atmosférica continua em queda: 1007,0 hPa.
O céu encontra-se encoberto, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO e continua a chover, agora mais fraca.

Uma excelente madrugada\manhã de emoções meteorológicas...


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2016 às 03:23)

Madrugada com períodos de chuva por aqui, por vezes forte. No radar ainda há pouco não se via nada de especial mas num instante apareceu a precipitação que vai cair nas próximas cá no Litoral Norte, que justifica os avisos do Ipma.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Nov 2016 às 08:15)

Finalmente chove forte!


----------



## tugaafonso (20 Nov 2016 às 08:35)

Chuva intensa com muito vento à mistura e ja la vao umas horas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2016 às 08:47)

Bom dia,

Noite praticamente toda a chover, por vezes mais forte, o acumulado está nos *19,6mm *

Chove moderado acompanhado por fortes rajadas de vento. Neste momento *14,6ºC* e vento de SSW a *40km/h.*

Rajada máxima de *75km/h*


----------



## guimeixen (20 Nov 2016 às 09:40)

Chuva torrencial neste momento e já chove bem à várias horas. 35,8mm acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Nov 2016 às 09:42)

Por aqui a chuva deu tréguas, madrugada de chuva por vezes moderada a forte, vento fraco. 
Vento já mudou de rumo O/NO


----------



## guimeixen (20 Nov 2016 às 09:50)

Continua a chover bem e o acumulado já aumentou para 39,9mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2016 às 11:43)

Bom dia dominical. 

Por cá a madrugada\manhã foram generosas quanto à chuva.
O pico deu-se algures entre as 8.30h e as 9h (acompanhado de vento moderado a forte).
O *acumulado* segue nos *46,2 mm*.
Continua a chover, de forma constante, mas por ora fraca, puxada a vento moderado de O (predominante de SSO até às 10h, tendo rodado nessa altura).
Mais logo, para além da chuva moderada (por vezes poderá ser forte) teremos o vento a marcar a noite. De salientar que virá do quadrante O, pelo que levará ao aumento da ondulação. Com este quadrante também a temperatura será mais baixa que esta noite passada.
Será mais uma noite tipicamente invernal, à litoral norte.


----------



## james (20 Nov 2016 às 13:48)

Boa tarde.

Após um interregno, regressa a chuva e o vento! 

O céu tem estado sempre encoberto, está um belíssimo dia de Outono! 
Como disse o colega Aristocrata, logo à noite estou a contar com uma noite invernal, melhor  que a noite anterior.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2016 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,

por cá acordei com um belo de um temporal  por volta das 6 da manhã. Bastante chuva e ouvia-se também o vento. Estive para ir à janela mas não tive coragem de sair da cama.  

O acumulado anda a rondar os 35 mm. 


Neste momento céu encoberto, sem chuva.


----------



## james (20 Nov 2016 às 16:23)

A nebulosidade já está a diminuir, já está praticamente concluída a passagem da frente.
Lá para o final da tarde / início da noite deverá começar a aproximar - se a próxima superfície frontal fria.
Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva...


----------



## james (20 Nov 2016 às 18:02)

A frente já está a entrar vinda de NO.  Muito compacta e com uma grande extensão, está prestes a entrar em terra.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2016 às 18:25)

*61mm *acumulados nestas últimas 24h...que dilúvio! Por agora tudo calmo..aguardemos mais logo...


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2016 às 18:42)

Boa noite, 

já pelo Porto depois de um fim de semana  em terras do Nordeste Transmontano. 

Por aqui o dia de ontem acumulou* 30.4 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *39.6 mm* até ao momento.

Total ( provisório) do evento *70 mm* 

14.9 ºc actuais, vento SW: 22 Km/h e 97 % HR.

O Mês segue com *112.3 mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Nov 2016 às 18:52)

james disse:


> A frente já está a entrar vinda de NO.  Muito compacta e com uma grande extensão, está prestes a entrar em terra.



Boa noite James. Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas agora fiquei bastante equivocado . Onde é que está essa frente que referiu e que está prestes a entrar, nesta imagem de satélite? A próxima frente fria a formar-se e a chegar a PT continental não é a que eu assinalei a roxo?  Desde já agradeço a atenção e desculpe de novo a minha confusão no que a frentes concerne


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2016 às 19:00)

Boa noite.

De facto a frente fria ainda se está a formar, pelo vejo nas imagens.
Mesmo o vento ainda está relativamente fraco para o que se prevê para a noite.
O IPMA implementou o aviso amarelo para chuva só após as 21h.

A chuva parou então pela tarde, só interrompida por breves aguaceiros fracos, que renderam mais 1 mm: total *acumulado* de *47,2 mm*.

Para nós litorais do norte, o ECMWF prevê uma depressão retrógrada a vir do Mediterrâneo para o norte de Espanha no dia 24.
Para os que se lembram, já nos idos de 2009 quando nevou a cotas baixas (há tanto tempo!) , foi uma depressão assim que possibilitou essa entrada fria. Desta vez não parece que tenhamos frio suficiente, e provavelmente precipitação, mas fica o registo:


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2016 às 19:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A próxima frente fria a formar-se e a chegar a PT continental não é a que eu assinalei a roxo?


A frente ainda está nesta zona em formação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Nov 2016 às 19:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> De facto a frente fria ainda se está a formar, pelo vejo nas imagens.
> Mesmo o vento ainda está relativamente fraco para o que se prevê para a noite.
> ...


Lembro-me dessa depressão sim mas pelos piores motivos, digamos que fiquei com uma azia, por ter nevado no litoral e aqui não ter nevado nada. Mas na altura ainda era mais leigo que o que sou agora, e nem uma depressão sabia distinguir de um anticiclone, nem tão pouco sabia da existência de imagens de radar. Por isso até hoje, estou sem perceber o que se passou aqui por Tondela, nesse Janeiro de 2009... Já no ano seguinte a 10 de Jan e 15 de Fevereiro, não sei se com um sistema desses retrógado ou com o quê, nevou bastante, parecia um sonho inacreditável ver nevar 2 vezes consecutivas num só ano, bons velhos tempos, se me dessem a oportunidade de ter um ano igual eu era o primeiro a subscrever


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2016 às 20:33)

Vem ai uma celula bacana


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2016 às 21:06)

Já chove por aqui...


----------



## james (20 Nov 2016 às 21:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite James. Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas agora fiquei bastante equivocado . Onde é que está essa frente que referiu e que está prestes a entrar, nesta imagem de satélite? A próxima frente fria a formar-se e a chegar a PT continental não é a que eu assinalei a roxo?  Desde já agradeço a atenção e desculpe de novo a minha confusão no que a frentes concerne




Boa noite, Mr.  Neves. 

Eu não estava a falar de visionamento de radar nem de modelos, mas de visionamento a olho mesmo.

Eu subi a um monte perto de minha casa e observei uma massa nebulosa muito compacta  de NO sobre a linha do horizonte e concluí que só podia seria linha da frente da frente. 
Certo é que a frente já chegou aqui,  o céu já está a ficar encoberto, o vento a aumentar de intensidade e muito ar marítimo a ser injectado. 
Saudações.


----------



## james (20 Nov 2016 às 21:43)

Depressões retrógradas são praticamente a melhor hipótese do Litoral ( a cotas muito baixas) ter neve com acumulação. 
Mas é ótimo, magnífico mesmo, que elas aparecam em Janeiro ou Fevereiro.  Em Novembro ainda há pouco frio instalado no interior da Península. 
Em relação à falta de precipitação, na presença de frio,  isso é crónico. Relativamente ao já lendário evento de 9 de Janeiro de 2009 ( que me fez passar uma noite inteira no velho ip4),  a neve caiu praticamente no único aguaceiro que passou nos sítios onde nevou. Muitos locais, até de maior altitude, ficaram a ver navios devido à total ausência de precipitação nesse dia. 
Mas também, para ver a importância das ditas depressões retrógradas na queda de neve no litoral, nesse dia toda a precipitação que caiu no Litoral, em qualquer cota, caiu sob a forma de neve.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2016 às 22:08)

Chuva moderada agora mesmo.
Nota para o vento que começa a fazer-se sentir (ouvir), com rajadas moderadas a fortes de S\SSO.
Mais 1,1 mm acumulados para o total de 48,5 mm.
A P Atmosférica está em queda com a aproximação do núcleo depressionário: 998 hPa


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Nov 2016 às 22:28)

Grande carga de auga com flashs ao longe


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2016 às 22:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nota para o vento que começa a fazer-se sentir (ouvir), com rajadas moderadas a fortes de S\SSO.



Notável aumento da intensidade do vento, deixo o gráfico da minha estação :





Acumulados* 38,9mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2016 às 22:33)

Por agora ainda tudo calmo, apenas intensificação do vento. Vai ser uma noite de seguimento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2016 às 22:37)

Já se ouvem. 



Bastantes flashes para NO.


----------



## supercell (20 Nov 2016 às 22:39)

Boas noites! Já estão a começar a chegar as linhas de instabilidade  Preparem as máquinas!


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2016 às 22:42)

Cá está...a chegar mesmo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2016 às 22:47)

E que grande ventania esta. Vai tudo pelos ares!


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2016 às 22:53)

Chuva torrencial...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 22:59)

Aquele eco vermelho e roxo a sul de Viana do Castelo mete respeito...


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2016 às 22:59)

Belos roncos!


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:01)

Eco roxo no radar de precipitação. Atenção Vila do Conde e arredores


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2016 às 23:07)

Chove torrencialmente  43.8 mm acumulados


----------



## Paelagius (20 Nov 2016 às 23:08)




----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2016 às 23:08)

Trovoada


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Roncos...chuva torrencial com rajadas imponentes de vento....


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Trovão, que chuvada.


----------



## james (20 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Incrível o dilúvio que se abate sobre esta zona!

E acompanhado de vento fortíssimo e uma forte trovoada,  autêntico rio  na estrada à minha porta!


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:10)

como está a chover vou para o miradouro do ultimo andar do meu prédio. nao vale a pena ir a praia filmar


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2016 às 23:14)

Outro ronco 

Acumulados *40,4mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2016 às 23:15)

Que vento é este? 


Juntando os clarões ao longe isto já parece a mítica noite do 4 de Janeiro de 2014.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2016 às 23:15)

Como chove ...  46.8 mm por aqui, isep quase  nos 50 mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2016 às 23:25)

Carga de água incrível 
Intensidade de chuva *137,7mm/h* , acumulados *47,1mm* a subir 

Rajadas de *71km/h *


----------



## guimeixen (20 Nov 2016 às 23:25)

Que chuvada! E acompanhada de bastante vento!


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2016 às 23:26)

*49mm* acumulados por aqui nestas 24h. Bem mais calmo agora, apenas vento moderado...


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2016 às 23:27)

Por aqui vento a aumentar muito de intensidade, com rajadas bem fortes. Vão-se ouvindo alguns roncos e já vi flahses a SO. Não deve tardar um dilúvio por aqui também.


----------



## supercell (20 Nov 2016 às 23:29)

Já se ve a trovoada!


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2016 às 23:37)

Dilúvio chegou


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2016 às 23:37)

Por aqui chove ora intensa, ora moderadamente.
O* acumulado* lá vai subindo aos poucos: *54,9 mm*.
Quanto ao vento. Bem, o vento sopra agora forte: vento médio a 38 km\h e rajada máxima de 67 km\h. Para os meus padrões (pela localização no ponto mais baixo da freguesia) é muita () vento...


----------



## stormiday (20 Nov 2016 às 23:38)

Já vejo vários relâmpagos na orientação da praia da Barra/Costa Nova, espetacular! Vento a aumentar de intensidade. 

Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2016 às 23:38)

Rajada de *80km/h* há instantes, impressionante o barulho da chuva a bater nas janelas!

Intensidade chuva máxima de *262mm/h* 

*58,5mm*


----------



## guimeixen (20 Nov 2016 às 23:40)

Após uma curta pausa volta a chover torrencialmente outra vez.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2016 às 23:49)

Passou há pouco por aqui a célula que bombou na zona do vale do Lima. Aquela zona é um íman autêntico. Em eventos destes as trovoadas vão todas parar lá. 


Chegou cá já bastante enfraquecida, sem trovoada. Choveu forte mas por pouco tempo. O vento nem se fala, continua a soprar com força e rodou para oeste de uma forma notável.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Nov 2016 às 23:50)

Pequeno vídeo da chuva. Só consegui filmar mais perto do fim e não apanhei a parte mais intensa.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Nov 2016 às 00:04)

Chuva e vento fortes por aqui.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Nov 2016 às 00:04)

A coisas de 5 minutos caiu aqui uma árvore  rajada fortíssima


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2016 às 00:05)

Por cá terminei o dia com 55,9 mm de acumulado.
O vento oscila bastante na sua velocidade, ora moderado, ora forte por momentos.
A chuva é moderada mas a aumentar de intensidade (aparentemente).


----------



## stormiday (21 Nov 2016 às 00:24)

Por aqui houve uma grande chuvada mas a trovoada desapareceu 

Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (21 Nov 2016 às 00:58)

ui o vento finalmente a dar um ar da sua graça


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2016 às 02:33)

Trovão agora mesmo! 


Começou a chover.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2016 às 02:36)

Grande chuvada!


----------



## dj_teko (21 Nov 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia já tivemos direito a saraiva e trovoada está um frio de rachar


----------



## manchester (21 Nov 2016 às 07:39)

Que descarregamento de granizo que caiu em Ermesinde há bocado, mais daqui a pouco coloco fotos, até parece que nevou por aqui....


----------



## dj_teko (21 Nov 2016 às 07:43)

Em cheio aquele floco


----------



## jonas (21 Nov 2016 às 07:56)

A cerca de cinco minutos passou por aqui um aguaceiro bastante forte, de granizo e com alguns trovoes!​


----------



## manchester (21 Nov 2016 às 08:07)

Foram uns bons minutos a descarregar com 1 força impressionante...ficam algumas fotos do cenário pós aguaceiro mais abaixo


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2016 às 08:39)

Bom dia, 

ontem o dia terminou com *51 mm *acumulados. 

Hoje já com regime de aguaceiros,sigo com* 2 mm* acumulados e mais fresco com 11.7 ºc actuais.

O mês segue com *125,7 mm* acumulados


----------



## james (21 Nov 2016 às 09:23)

Bom dia. 

Início de semana com aguaceiros fortes e de granizo  e vento forte!

Tatual : 9 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2016 às 09:29)

manchester disse:


> Foram uns bons minutos a descarregar com 1 força impressionante...ficam algumas fotos do cenário pós aguaceiro.



Não conseguimos ver as fotos.


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2016 às 09:30)

Ouvi um ronco à coisa de 5 minutos. Manhã com aguaceiros moderados.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2016 às 09:34)

Grande escuridão a Oeste


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2016 às 10:15)

*Mau tempo faz estragos no Grande Porto*

A chuva intensa e o vento forte que se fizeram sentir durante a madrugada desta segunda-feira no Grande Porto provocaram dezenas de inundações, deslizamento de terras e danos em habitação.

Fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Maia disse à Lusa que um fenómeno meteorológico fez com que o telhado de uma vivenda, em Folgosa, ficasse destruído.

"A casa ficou sem telhado, *uma espécie de tufão* levantou todas as telhas", afirmou a fonte, referindo que a proteção civil foi acionada, tentou-se arranjar alojamento para acolher os moradores, mas a família recusou abandonar a habitação.

Em Vila Nova de Gaia, entre as 23.30 horas de domingo e as 2.30 horas de hoje, registaram-se 35 inundações na via pública e um desabamento de terras em Vilar de Andorinho, segundo os Bombeiros Sapadores.

Fonte do Centro Distrital de Operação de Socorro do Porto disse à Lusa que durante a madrugada registaram-se várias ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo no distrito, mas nenhuma de maior gravidade.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...mpo-faz-estragos-no-grande-porto-5509150.html

Uma "espécie de Tufão".. 

é mini tornados, e agora uma "espécie de Tufão", deve ser uma espécie bem rara...


----------



## manchester (21 Nov 2016 às 10:43)

Parece que nao conseguem ver as fotos...ficam aqui individualmente 
Autêntica descarga entre as 7:25 e as 7:30 da manhã


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2016 às 10:47)

Escureceu bastante e cai agora um aguaceiro moderado com vento moderado a forte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2016 às 10:55)

Previsão de aguaceiros de neve em Aveiro.


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2016 às 12:33)

Boas, parece que alguns concelhos do Grande Porto foram "varridos" por uma boa queda de granizo, esta foto foi-me enviada por um amigo que reside perto de Matosinhos,


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2016 às 12:36)

Grande escuridão a N. Está quase a chegar.


----------



## pimigas (21 Nov 2016 às 12:39)

A4 na zona de Paredes perto das 8h00.


Enviado de meu MI 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2016 às 12:49)

Trovoada!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2016 às 13:00)

Que chuvada e acompanhada de granizo!


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Nov 2016 às 13:06)

Bom tarde,

Tal como disseram, pelas 7h20 ocorreu um aguaceiro de granizo e trovoada à mixtura que acordou quem dormia 
Manhã bastante calma.


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2016 às 13:06)

"mini tornado" na maia?? Acabo de ver na televisão.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2016 às 13:12)

Já não chove. O acumulado subiu do 9,7mm antes do aguaceiro para 16,8mm depois.

A temperatura desceu dos 13,5ºC para os 9,3ºC que estão agora.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Nov 2016 às 13:29)

De volta a chuva, mas agora fraca a moderada, actuais *11,3ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 13:55)

Não sei se viram nas notícias da RTP1 a passagem de um tornado ontem perto da Maia que fez bastantes estragos.


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2016 às 13:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se viram nas notícias da RTP1 a passagem de um tornado ontem perto da Maia que fez bastantes estragos.



O que disseram mais uma vez foi um "mini tornado". Ora como não existem mini tornados ficamos mais uma vez sem saber o que foi. Possível tornado ou outro fenómeno extremo de vento, só uma análise no local poderá determinar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 14:00)

vitamos disse:


> O que disseram mais uma vez foi um "mini tornado". Ora como não existem mini tornados ficamos mais uma vez sem saber o que foi. Possível tornado ou outro fenómeno extremo de vento, só uma análise no local poderá determinar.


Sim, mas eu disse tornado... O que me leva a supor que foi um tornado foi o tipo de estragos. Paredes partidas, alvernaria, etc...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2016 às 14:16)

Boa tarde.

Ops! Por aqui parece que estamos numa ilha - passou "tudo ao lado"...
Tudo não, como é óbvio, mas fenómenos de vento, granizo, trovoada, sim. Ao lado.
Mas convenhamos, para fazer estragos que seja longe daqui. 

Temos tido aguaceiros, por vezes moderados, que me trazem um *acumulado* de *10,4 mm* até ao momento.
O mês segue com um *total acumulado* de *142,3 mm*.
O vento na passagem das células tem soprado moderado com rajadas (a mais forte pelas 00.14h com 42,3 km\h), sendo normalmente fraco a moderado, predominando de OSO. Como ainda não rodou para os quadrantes mais a norte, a temperatura ainda não desceu muito, o que deverá acontecer ao longo do dia.

*Tatual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 78%*​


----------



## sandra_n (21 Nov 2016 às 14:22)

O resultado da queda de granizo hoje, pelas 7h30, em Valongo (a primeira foto está meia desfocada, mas dá para ter uma ideia):













E em Leça do Balio, uma hora depois, ainda havia gelo no chão:


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2016 às 14:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se viram nas notícias da RTP1 a passagem de um tornado ontem perto da Maia que fez bastantes estragos.





> Fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Moreira da Maia disse à Lusa que um fenómeno meteorológico fez com que o telhado de uma vivenda, em Folgosa, ficasse destruído.
> 
> "A casa ficou sem telhado, uma espécie de tufão levantou todas as telhas", afirmou a fonte, referindo que a proteção civil foi acionada, tentou-se arranjar alojamento para acolher os moradores, mas a família recusou abandonar a habitação.



Penso que esta notícia seja referente ao que se passou, se foi só mesmo em relação a telhados etc é bem possível que tivesse sido um Downburst,Microburst ou mesmo um Gustnado. Se foi um Tornado terá sido um F0 ou talvez F1.São muitas as possibilidades por isso só mesmo verificando o local através dos estragos causados é que podemos tirar a respectiva conclusão. É aguardar pelo comunicado do IPMA.


----------



## dopedagain (21 Nov 2016 às 14:51)

Serras do Parque Nacional já estão com os topos brancos. Serra amarela e soajo.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2016 às 16:13)

Algumas fotos e vídeos de hoje:




Approaching showers by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Growing by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching showers by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Rainbow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Rainbow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Growing storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Growing storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sun rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Rain approaching by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Uma time lapse desde que se aproximava até chegar do aguaceiro que trouxe algum granizo e alguma trovoada:

E aqui dois vídeos de quando já estava a chover:


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Nov 2016 às 16:19)

Boas um colega meu hoje anda pelo Marão e já nevou por lá, sem acumulação....


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Nov 2016 às 16:34)

Vista para os lados de Ermesinde/Paredes.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Nov 2016 às 16:44)

Será esta célula a avistada daqui


----------



## Nando Costa (21 Nov 2016 às 16:59)

Boas tardes. Muita chuva, granizo e alguma, embora pouca trovoada durante a madrugada. Muito vento também, as rajadas eram muito fortes, tendo mesmo provocado muitos estragos aqui perto, nomeadamente na Maia. Alguns aguaceiros fortes de manhã, de momento não chove, está é a ficar frio.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Nov 2016 às 17:11)

Grande célula a Oeste/Noroeste a caminho da cidade do porto...em 30 minutos estará por cá...


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2016 às 17:30)

Por vc apenas vento e chuva, nada de anormal a reportar. Já se nota a descida de temperatura.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Nov 2016 às 17:55)

Regressa a chuva...cá está a célula mesmo aqui por cima!


----------



## Paelagius (21 Nov 2016 às 17:57)

Granizo


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Nov 2016 às 18:02)

Trovoada =)


----------



## Paelagius (21 Nov 2016 às 18:02)

Clarão


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2016 às 18:02)

Trovão


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Nov 2016 às 18:03)

Paelagius disse:


> Clarão



Confirmo 

Edit: agora mesmo outro !


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2016 às 18:07)

Forte chuvada por aqui com gotas grossas


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2016 às 18:13)

Até faz "fumo" e continua, acumulado a subir rapidamente 

Temperatura em queda com 9.7 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2016 às 18:16)

Está a parar, antes da chuvada tinha *2.8 mm* acumulados, agora sigo com *8 mm*, boa descarga de água em pouco tempo 

Passou mesmo aqui por cima a parte mais activa 

*9.5ºc *actuais ( mínima do dia )


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2016 às 18:20)

Bom fim de dia.



MarioCabral disse:


> Será esta célula a avistada daqui


Essa célula passou por aqui, mas na zona central de Paços de Ferreira foi apenas um leve aguaceiro - acumulou mais 1 mm; tenho agora *11,4 mm* no total.
Agora sim! Agora está fresco.
Como já tinha dito no meu post anterior, com a rotação do vento para O\NO o frio iria cá chegar como seria de esperar. A massa de ar polar  aí está a entrar como se vê nesta imagem de satélite das 17.40h:







*Tatual: 6,8ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Paelagius (21 Nov 2016 às 18:28)

Foi passageiro… Por aqui o céu já se encontra limpo e estrelado.


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2016 às 18:30)

Chuva torrencial por vc com algum granizo à mistura. Fiz um pequeno vídeo mas não sei como publica-lo.




















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2016 às 18:40)

A temperatura cai a pique, a massa de ar polar está a chegar.

Nova mínima com *8.9ºc* actuais


----------



## james (21 Nov 2016 às 18:52)

Aqui já estão 8 graus.

A máxima de hoje foi de 12 graus.


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2016 às 18:58)

Por vc 10 graus

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2016 às 19:00)

Temperatura a descer certinho, 8,5°C agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2016 às 19:16)

Boa noite...

Por cá já desceu aos 6,7ºC no aguaceiro que caiu às 18.30h. Entretanto subiu 0,6ºC, para os *atuais* *7,3ºC*.
É típico nas situações de entradas de aguaceiros de NO este sobe e desce da temperatura.
Mais logo, pela madrugada, quando escassearem as nuvens\células a temperatura deverá descer para perto dos 0ºC nestas zonas interiores e um pouco mais alto nas zonas litorais.
O vento continua fraco desde as 17h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Nov 2016 às 20:05)

Relâmpago agora mesmo para SW


----------



## thunderboy (21 Nov 2016 às 20:13)

Troveja por Aveiro. Não tinha dado por nada até a luz "piscar" e uns apagões momentâneos na iluminação pública.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2016 às 20:37)

*Mini-tornado deixou rasto de destruição na Maia*
Chuva intensa e vento forte provocam inundações e danos em habitações

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...e-destruicao-na-maia/583315860cf2198a7f7a2622


----------



## jpmartins (21 Nov 2016 às 20:52)

Aveiro a esta hora, foi absolutamente fantástico.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2016 às 20:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Aveiro a esta hora, foi absolutamente fantástico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 incrível!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Nov 2016 às 21:13)

Relâmpago para SW
Está fresco, *7,7ºC* atuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Nov 2016 às 21:16)

Outro agora mesmo, iluminou o o oceano, espectáculo


----------



## dlourenco (21 Nov 2016 às 21:32)

Em Braga está assim. Parece que estou na Torre 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2016 às 22:31)

Boas, 

*7,7ºc* por aqui com *9.8 mm* acumulados.

Noite fria


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Nov 2016 às 22:50)

Aguaceiros bem gelados..
a cota de neve deve andar a volta dos 1000M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Nov 2016 às 22:52)

jpmartins disse:


> Aveiro a esta hora, foi absolutamente fantástico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que quantidade absurda de granizo..desta ninguém estava a espera...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Nov 2016 às 22:55)

Boa noite,

Continua a arrefecer, sigo com *7,5ºC* e agora com um vento gélido de Leste, sopra a *17km/h *

Acumulados *4,2mm*


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2016 às 23:33)

Alguém confirma estes 29,1mm registados na estação do Porto, S. Gens? Estive a ver as imagens de radar e não havia nenhuma célula mais activa. 








DaniFR disse:


> Previsão de aguaceiros de neve em Aveiro.





jpmartins disse:


> Aveiro a esta hora, foi absolutamente fantástico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afinal sempre nevou em Aveiro, tal como estava previsto. 
Bela granizada.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2016 às 00:11)

DaniFR disse:


> Alguém confirma estes 29,1mm registados na estação do Porto, S. Gens? Estive a ver as imagens de radar e não havia nenhuma célula mais activa.



Foram desentupir o pluviometro. Se reparares, nas horas anteriores, esteve constantemente a registar décimas de milímetros de precipitação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2016 às 07:05)

Bom dia, 
Manhã fria com nevoeiro denso

Neste momento *5,1ºC* com vento gelado de ENE, sensação térmica bastante mais baixa.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2016 às 08:34)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *4.9 ºc* . 

Neste momento 5.8 ºc com bastante nevoeiro


----------



## james (22 Nov 2016 às 09:32)

Bom dia. 

Muito frio ainda por aqui, Tatual : 5 graus


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2016 às 13:01)

DaniFR disse:


> Alguém confirma estes 29,1mm registados na estação do Porto, S. Gens? Estive a ver as imagens de radar e não havia nenhuma célula mais activa.



A estação distará cerca de 2km de minha casa, para quem conhece é perto do Norteshopping. Pelas 18h tivemos uma célula a chegar a esta zona, aqui não descarregou tanto, mas pelas 21h desloquei-me aquela zona e estava tudo inundado, por isso pode ter sido um valor correcto...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2016 às 13:04)

Snifa disse:


> mínima de *4.9 ºc*



Mínima de *5,0ºc* por aqui! Rico dia de sol por esta hora...Actuais *11,6ºc* e *69%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2016 às 13:12)




----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2016 às 13:46)

AnDré disse:


> Foram desentupir o pluviometro. Se reparares, nas horas anteriores, esteve constantemente a registar décimas de milímetros de precipitação.




Infelizmente a estação mais próxima de S. Gens que tenha disponível algum gráfico é a do ISEP ainda a cerca de 5km. Mas os dados foram estes. Se 20 e tal milímetros foram reais? Não sei, mas pode bem ter acontecido


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2016 às 15:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> Infelizmente a estação mais próxima de S. Gens que tenha disponível algum gráfico é a do ISEP ainda a cerca de 5km. Mas os dados foram estes. Se 20 e tal milímetros foram reais? Não sei, mas pode bem ter acontecido



Reais foram, não foram é aquela hora. O pluviometro foi acumulando precipitação. Àquela hora foi desentupido e registou a precipitação toda de uma só vez.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2016 às 15:07)

AnDré disse:


> O pluviometro foi acumulando precipitação. Àquela hora foi desentupido e registou a precipitação toda de uma só vez



Embora com acumulados pequenos, a estação foi sempre acumulando ao longo do dia, por isso dizer que estava entupida pode não corresponder à realidade. Até porque durante todo o dia não choveu por aqui o suficiente para acumular os 20 e tais milímetros, nem sei se a capacidade da estação permitiria manter esse volume entupido no pluviómetro.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2016 às 15:13)

MarioCabral disse:


> Embora com acumulados pequenos, a estação foi sempre acumulando ao longo do dia,



Isso era a água acumulada no funil do pluviómetro e que ia escoando para dentro lentamente, não estaria 100 % entupido mas quase.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2016 às 15:16)

Snifa disse:


> Isso era a água acumulada no pluviometro que ia escoando para dentro lentamente, não estaria 100 % entupido mas quase.


 
A questão é que não choveram esses 20 e tal milímetros durante o dia em nenhum lado, por isso não podia estar a acumular. E do dia anterior não me parece, porque os acumulados são mais ou menos mantidos dentro do expectável...


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2016 às 15:19)

MarioCabral disse:


> A questão é que não choveram esses 20 e tal milímetros durante o dia em nenhum lado, por isso não podia estar a acumular. E do dia anterior não me parece, porque os acumulados são mais ou menos mantidos dentro do expectável...



Já deveria estar entupido desde o dia anterior ( talvez ao fim do dia  ) certamente.

Nunca iremos saber a que horas se deu o entupimento


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2016 às 15:24)

Snifa disse:


> á deveria estar entupido desde o dia anterior ( talvez ao fim do dia ) certamente



A questão das questões: uma estação profissional quantos milímetros poderá acumular entupida? Claro que depende de estação em estação...mas vou fazer o teste na minha...


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2016 às 15:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> A questão das questões: uma estação profissional quantos milímetros poderá acumular entupida? Claro que depende de estação em estação...mas vou fazer o teste na minha...



depende  do pluviómetro, eu na minha já tive em tempos um entupimento, quando desentupi a entrada do funil a estação ficou nos 12 mm acumulados e não estava o colector completamente cheio, mas já não me recordo do nível da água.

À semelhança da estação de em S Gens, também ia acusando precipitação mas muito lentamente, à medida que a água ia passando para baixo.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2016 às 15:38)

MarioCabral disse:


> Embora com acumulados pequenos, a estação foi sempre acumulando ao longo do dia, por isso dizer que estava entupida pode não corresponder à realidade. Até porque durante todo o dia não choveu por aqui o suficiente para acumular os 20 e tais milímetros, nem sei se a capacidade da estação permitiria manter esse volume entupido no pluviómetro.





MarioCabral disse:


> A questão das questões: uma estação profissional quantos milímetros poderá acumular entupida? Claro que depende de estação em estação...mas vou fazer o teste na minha...



No dia 20/11 a estação de P.Rubras acumulou 44,5mm, enquanto que a S.Gens apenas 17,6mm.
Ou seja, o acumulado já vem do dia 20 e não apenas de ontem.

Quanto à capacidade em milímetros é muita!

Exemplo de um pluviometro entupido:







Só aquele espaço branco entre a faixa preta e a rede (+-1cm) equivale a +-10mm.  Se a faixa de +-2cm estiver cheia são mais +-20mm.
E depois há toda a área da rede até ao orifício de captação. Nunca medi, mas cheio deve ser certamente mais que 50mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2016 às 15:46)

AnDré disse:


> No dia 20/11 a estação de P.Rubras acumulou 44,5mm, enquanto que a S.Gens apenas 17,6mm.
> Ou seja, o acumulado já vem do dia 20 e não apenas de ontem.



Sim, eu reparei nisso, pode ter ficado entupida então nessa altura  poderá estar desvendado o mistério


----------



## james (22 Nov 2016 às 18:37)

Muito frio  , com algum vento ( gélido)  a soprar. 
Tatual : 7 graus


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2016 às 18:51)

Boa tarde,

Vai descendo bem a temperatura, 6,8ºC agora.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2016 às 18:54)

Boa noite, 

máxima de *11.6 ºc*. 

Neste momento já arrefece bem com 9.1ºc.


----------



## james (22 Nov 2016 às 19:15)

E continua a descer, agora 6 graus.

Está um frio de rachar, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de Norte, que dá um ar gélido.
Hoje está um dia outonal tipicamente minhoto, com o vento Norte gélido típico desta altura do ano.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2016 às 20:37)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *4,8ºC* e máxima de *11,9ºC* 

Neste momento* 7,9ºC* com vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## panzer4 (22 Nov 2016 às 21:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mínima de *4,8ºC* e máxima de *11,9ºC*
> 
> Neste momento* 7,9ºC* com vento fraco de Nordeste.





Está apenas bom para estar á Lareira a ver a Bola...(O Grande Porto,claro )por aqui estao 5.5ºC.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2016 às 22:06)

6.5ºc por aqui, noite fria.

Vento NE 5 Km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2016 às 22:11)

Por aqui *6,3ºC* com vento gélido de ENE a *15km/h*

Temperatura aparente* 2,3ºC*


----------



## dlourenco (22 Nov 2016 às 22:12)

Já se vêm de Braga as montanhas do Gerês salpicadas de branco  a nordeste
Parece-me ser em Brufe. Alguém confirma?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (22 Nov 2016 às 22:14)

Boa noite. Segue-se uma noite bastante fria. Como já disseram, está bom para estar junto da lareira e/ou do aquecedor.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2016 às 22:26)

Sigo com 4,2ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Nov 2016 às 23:54)

Esta manhã em Aveiro o cenário ainda era este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da queda de granizo das 20h do dia anterior.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (23 Nov 2016 às 01:54)

Aqui pelos arredores de Guimarães a temperatura está nos 0°... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2016 às 07:06)

Bom dia,

mínima de *3.3 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.8 ºc e 97 % HR.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2016 às 07:11)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> mínima de *3.3 ºc*
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Por aqui está nevoeiro cerrado, visibilidade muito reduzida. 
Atuais *1,5ºC* com vento ENE a *18km/h *
Temperatura aparente *-3,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2016 às 07:54)

Bom dia. Céu limpo e 4,8º em Matosinhos.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2016 às 08:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui está nevoeiro cerrado, visibilidade muito reduzida.
> Atuais *1,5ºC* com vento ENE a *18km/h *
> Temperatura aparente *-3,7ºC*



Registei nova mínima de *2.6 ºc* às 7:32 h, uma aragem de ESE a puxar o nevoeiro gelado fez descer a temperatura 

Neste momento 4.2 ºc e com bastante neblina.

Sobre o Douro e mais interior é visível muito nevoeiro.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Nov 2016 às 09:19)

Bom dia,
A mínima por aqui foi bastante baixa 0.5ºC


----------



## james (23 Nov 2016 às 09:30)

Bom dia. 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 

TAtual : 8 graus
Tmin :   2 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2016 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Por cá o dia começou com céu limpo (tonalidade azul-rola); e com frio! Notava-se antes do amanhecer aquele "ar" tão típico dos dias de inverno. Muita geada, mesmo perto de edifício maiores.
O vento tem soprado calmo\fraco.
Neste momento já se avista a muita nebulosidade, que vai lentamente descendo de norte para sul e de NE para SE. O interior norte e extremo norte do nosso litoral já com céu bastante carregados. A zona de Montalegre já poderá ver o elemento branco ainda hoje...

*Tmín: -0,5ºC

Tatual: 8,4ºC
Hr: 78%*​


----------



## jonas (23 Nov 2016 às 16:47)

Boas,
Dia tipico de outono vento gelido de Norte 
De manha ja se notou (e bem) a geada!
As 8:00 da manha o carro marcava 1.5 graus!
A minima deve ter descido ao zero, ou entao andou proximo.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Nov 2016 às 16:56)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *2,8ºc* --- bastante frio mesmo esta madrugada 
Dia de sol, que por agora se começa a esconder...máxima de *12,4ºc* . Actuais *11,1ºc* e *65%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## james (23 Nov 2016 às 19:16)

Boa noite. 

Já está a arrefecer bem Tatual : 7 graus. 

Avistam - se algumas nuvens negras ao longe para Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje : *1,3ºC / 11,6ºC*

Foto que tirei esta manhã, nevoeiro gelado a vir do vale do Douro 






Sigo com *6,7ºC *e vento* NE 10km/h*


----------



## james (24 Nov 2016 às 01:21)

A noite segue muito fria, Tatual : 3 graus


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 07:05)

Bom dia,

que gelo está, mínima de *2.2 ºc*. 

Neste momento 2.4 ºc, vento fraco e 98 % HR.

Bastante neblina e o céu a ficar muito nublado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 07:10)

2 graus e ceu a ficar nublado. Infelizmente vai chover


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 07:15)

Neste momento entra nevoeiro gelado vindo de Leste 

2.3 ºc


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 07:23)

O termómetro do carro marca 1 grau agora, o céu esta a ficar encoberto. Muita geada também.... Será que cai neve? Nao acredito, mas era tao bom


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 07:26)

Ontem foi um dia frio com a máxima a chegar aos 12 graus. Hoje parece estar ainda pior com a estação a marcar 4 graus. Um pequeno off: ontem em rebordainhos (Bragança) nevou de manhã sem acumulação mas crê -se que hoje neve para aqueles lados todo o dia. É uma zona muito muito fria de trás os montes.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 07:29)

Nevoeiro fechado e *2.1 ºc* ( nova mínima)


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 07:46)

Fica um registo da geada, com o termómetro do carro a baixar para os 0ºC agora... Que gelo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 07:55)

Bom dia,
Mínima desceu aos* 1,4ºC* 

Céu nublado, nevoeiro sobre o rio Douro. Neste momento *2,6ºC* com *96%* de humidade.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 08:43)

*3.0ºc* neste momento, céu muito nublado. 

Alguns bancos de nevoeiro persistem por aqui, sensação térmica muito baixa 

Pelo radar a chuva/aguaceiros não andam longe.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 08:55)

Temperatura já a subir 3º, a precipitação devia ter entrado mais cedo.... Ainda assim acima dos 800m deverá ser um bom nevão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 09:08)

Foto tirada há minutos, da zona do IPO Porto para Leste. Ao fundo a Torre das antas rodeada por nevoeiro  





Desculpem a qualidade ( tem que ser com zoom e foi tirada com o tlm ).


----------



## james (24 Nov 2016 às 09:09)

Bom dia.

Chove intensamente. 

E está um frio de rachar, Tatual : 3 graus 


P. S. Não deve ser caso único,   mas aqui no Litoral Norte é capaz de ser das poucas regiões da Europa onde todos os anos estão muitas vezes quase 0 graus e só chove, não cai neve.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 09:16)

Aguaceiros a aproximarem-se de NW , bastante escuro para a zona do Aeroporto :


----------



## dopedagain (24 Nov 2016 às 09:18)

2 graus em ponte de lima e chove, neste momento deve nevar em todas as serras ao redor, Peneda, Soajo, Corno de Bico, Oural, geres


----------



## james (24 Nov 2016 às 09:25)

Aqui na Serra d' Arga também acredito que deve estar a nevar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 09:37)

4 graus e a chover..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 09:39)

Estão a cair uma pingas geladas neste momento 

3.9 ºc com vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## jpmartins (24 Nov 2016 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

Noite bastante fresca com a mínima nos -0.5ºC .


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 09:57)

Em vila do conde pelas 9:00 estavam 5 graus e caiu um aguaceiro moderado. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 10:24)

Por ca ainda nao chove.
O termometro do carro marca 4 graus.
Tenho uma pequena esperanca que acima dos 500m possa haver surpresas.


----------



## Intruso (24 Nov 2016 às 10:31)

jonas disse:


> Por ca ainda nao chove.
> O termometro do carro marca 4 graus.
> Tenho uma pequena esperanca que acima dos 500m possa haver surpresas.


Segundo as previsões as temperaturas para o vale do Sousa vão aumentar durante a tarde. Essa era a minha esperança também, já não vejo neve por Penafiel aos anos. 
Vamos esperar por uma pequena grande surpresa.


----------



## DMartins (24 Nov 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia.
Guimarães:

*4.7°*

Chove moderado


----------



## Astroamador (24 Nov 2016 às 10:51)

Bom dia!
Por Lousada comecou a chover exatamente neste momento. começou logo com chuva moderada. estao 6 graus. nada de neve  :-\


----------



## james (24 Nov 2016 às 10:52)

Sucedem - se os aguaceiros moderados. 

Tatual: 5 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 11:09)

Já tive uma surpresa!!! Durante alguns segundos caiu água-neve eram visíveis flocos a voar no meio da chuva, agora para já voltou só a chover com 3º.


----------



## Nando Costa (24 Nov 2016 às 12:08)

Boas. Por aqui tem caído uns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã e está um frio de rachar. Parece janeiro


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 12:15)

aguaceiros moderados pelo porto, agora mesmo a cair um, tal como há uns momentos atrás. não faço ideia da temperatura.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 12:19)

chove bem, 5 graus.


----------



## dj_teko (24 Nov 2016 às 12:34)

Parece janeiro temperaturas baixíssima


----------



## Intruso (24 Nov 2016 às 12:38)

Em Bustelo - Penafiel, onde estou caiu a pouco chuva neve! De momento 4 graus


----------



## Litos (24 Nov 2016 às 12:38)

Boas pessoal, acabei de esbarrar com este fenómeno já em fase de enfraquecimento, à porta de casa... alguém entendido na matéria??


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 12:41)

Tromba marinha ao largo do Porto há momentos  nao consegui tirar foto.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2016 às 12:45)

Litos disse:


> Boas pessoal, acabei de esbarrar com este fenómeno já em fase de enfraquecimento, à porta de casa... alguém entendido na matéria??



Pela imagem parece uma pequena "funnel cloud".

Esteve maior ou tocou o solo?


----------



## dopedagain (24 Nov 2016 às 12:46)

Os topos dos cumes do Parque Nacional aqui em frente ainda se encontram encobertos não os consigo ver de momento, mas com este tipo de precipitação continuada e grossa devem estar a cair guardanapos acima dos 1000/1100 metros...


----------



## Litos (24 Nov 2016 às 12:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Pela imagem parece uma pequena "funnel cloud".
> 
> Esteve maior ou tocou o solo?


Esteve maior, mas foi tempo de entregar a minha bebe a minha esposa e ligar o telemovel e entretanto dissipou-se!! Não reparei se tocou no solo pois não tinha visão completa...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (24 Nov 2016 às 12:48)

Snifa disse:


> Tromba marinha ao largo do Porto há momentos  nao consegui tirar foto.



Em que direcção?


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 13:08)

Paelagius disse:


> Em que direcção?



Direcção WNW sensivelmente, foi um funil grosso a altura foi mais de meia distância entra a base da nuvem e o mar, deve ter tocado o mar por breves segundos, infelizmente não tinha o telemóvel comigo, e quando pude tirar foto já tinha desaparecido..

Neste momento chove e está um gelo na rua, ainda por cima com vento


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 13:12)

Chuva fria atuais *7,7ºC* 

Vento de Sul a *21km/h*


----------



## PauloSR (24 Nov 2016 às 13:12)

5,5ºC marcava o termómetro pelas 12h30. Nem parece novembro


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 13:23)

Intruso disse:


> Em Bustelo - Penafiel, onde estou caiu a pouco chuva neve! De momento 4 graus


A que altitude fica bustelo ?
Por aqui 5 graus, acredito que na serra do muro .....pode ter surpresas


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 13:31)

Há pouco 9 graus pelo porto. Continuam os aguaceiros moderados, pingas grossas e algo "espessas".

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 13:37)

jonas disse:


> A que altitude fica bustelo ?
> Por aqui 5 graus, acredito que na serra do muro .....pode ter surpresas


200 M talvez

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 13:39)

Chuvada agora com gotas grossas e geladas


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 13:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 200 M talvez
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Estive a pesquisar e encontrei:
O ponto mais alto da freguesia e de 527m
Por isso deve ser acima dos 400m a freguesia no geral


----------



## Stinger (24 Nov 2016 às 13:51)

Choveu bastante no campo alegre ate a praça do Imperio 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2016 às 14:01)

Às 13h, segundo Adilio Pereira, estava a nevar em Seara (1150-1200m). Em Castro Laboreiro não nevava.

Nos Carris (Gerês), já há alguma acumulação de neve.
http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2016/11/minas-dos-carris-24-de-novembro-de-2016.html


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2016 às 14:22)

Boa tarde.

Por chove moderadamente.
O acumulado está nos 8,4 mm.
O vento sopra fraco de sul, talvez por isso a temperatura tenha subido nas ultimas horas.
A noite foi muito fria, com muita geada pela manhã, mas a capa de nuvens não permitiu chegar aos negativos (Tmin: 0,3°C).

Tactual: 6,8°C

Dados móveis


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 14:23)

Chove intensamente, chuva bem fria


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 14:29)

De momento 8 graus na senhora da hora.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Nov 2016 às 14:33)

Boa tarde,

que belo dia de inverno por aqui. Está um frio de rachar. Estamos perante um evento muito interessante, que certamente se fosse Janeiro as surpresas iam aparecer. 

Basta ver que por aqui de manhã chuviscava com *2,6ºC*.


Neste momento chove moderadamente e a EMA registava 6,6ºC às 14H.


----------



## John_Pinho (24 Nov 2016 às 14:45)

Chuva intensa em Aveiro durante 15/20 minutos. Agora aguaceiros fracos. 

T=10.3ºC
Taxa máxima atingiu 40 mm/h. Foi jeitoso!!! 

Pelas previsões, parece que o final de dia de hoje vai ser engraçado.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2016 às 14:47)

Estive há minutos a 530 MTS de altitude. Temp a rondar 5-5,5°C. Nada de meteoros especiais ou outros...
Chove moderadamente com mais vento.
Acumulado nos 11,7 mm.
Sensação de frio aumentado...

Tatual: 6,9°C


Dados móveis


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 14:51)

Estou a 400m de altitude e o carro regista 5.5-6 graus


----------



## Astroamador (24 Nov 2016 às 14:58)

Parece que vem ai coisa animadora 
Aumentou para AVISO LARANJA: QUEDA INTENSA DE NEVE nas regiões Norte e Centro. Parece que vem ai um grande nevao 

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/que...s-do-norte-e-centro-a-partir-da-tarde_n964372


----------



## guimeixen (24 Nov 2016 às 15:15)

Boa tarde,

Dia bem frio hoje, choveu a manhã toda e continua a chover com alguns momentos mais intensos. 12,2mm acumulados e 7,7ºC.


----------



## Nando Costa (24 Nov 2016 às 15:16)

Aviso laranja para queda de neve acima dos 800m, sobretudo paras as regiões do interior norte e centro. Contudo, não são de excluir surpresas abaixo dos 800 m nas próxima noite e madrugada. Situação a acompanhar. Por aqui, segue-se os aguaceiros moderados pontualmente fortes. Dia de autêntico inverno, este.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 15:28)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, sopra de *SW *a* 22,5km/h *com rajadas fortes.

Sigo com *8,4ºC* e *6,2mm* acumulados


----------



## Intruso (24 Nov 2016 às 15:34)

cookie disse:


> Há pouco 9 graus pelo porto. Continuam os aguaceiros moderados, pingas grossas e algo "espessas".
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


400 metros.
Senão estou em erro a casa da minha mãe está a 408 metros de altura.


----------



## Intruso (24 Nov 2016 às 15:37)

E já agora. Que neve e em força para depois poder ir visitar. Tenho saudades de ver aquelas paragens carregadas de branco.


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 16:39)

Chuva torrencial há coisa de 10 minutos no Porto. Abrandou agora mesmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 16:54)

Chove forte!!
Temperatura nos 5.5 grausa baixar


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2016 às 16:56)

Boa tarde (ou não!)...

Mantêm-se a chuva, ora moderada ora forte por períodos.
O vento sopra moderado.
O acumulado segue nos 22,1 mm e a subir...
Fresquinho...

Tatual: 7,1ºC

Satélite com massas de ar:


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 17:08)

Boas, 

chove com muita intensidade e gota grossa, sigo com *21.6 mm* acumulados e a subir. 

A máxima não passou dos *8.6 ºc.*

Neste momento 8.3 ºc e vento com rajadas de SSW. Muito frio na rua parece que estamos no alto de uma serra


----------



## DMartins (24 Nov 2016 às 17:09)

Dia completo de chuva e frio. 
Sempre abaixo dos 7°
Actualmente:
Chuva moderada com *6.5°*


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 17:17)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade de SO


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 17:44)

Grande temporal por vc

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 17:46)

Até faz "fumo" a  chuva.

*25.8 mm* acumulados.

8.1ºc


----------



## Litos (24 Nov 2016 às 17:46)

cookie disse:


> Grande temporal por vc
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Mesmo!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Nov 2016 às 18:09)

Continua a chover e ventar brutalmente pelo Porto. Isto para sair da faculdade vai ser lindo.


----------



## Nando Costa (24 Nov 2016 às 18:09)

Boas tarde. Por aqui o mesmo. Muita chuva puxada a vento e um frio demoníaco hehe


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2016 às 18:20)

Boa noite.

Chuva e mais chuva! muita chuva...
Dia lindo, de temporal como só "nós" sabemos apreciar aqui no litoral norte.
Fresco, húmido, chuvoso, algo ventoso, cinzento. Enfim, um dia "À Antiga"!

O *acumulado* vai subindo, agora com *32,8 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado, com rajadas por vezes fortes, de SSO.
*
Tatual: 7,1ºC
Hr: 94%
Taparente: 2,9ºC*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 18:21)

Chuva puxada a vento com rajadas fortes, última de *70 km/h *de SSW / SW
Acumulados *25,7mm* , a subir 
Muito frio, atuais *8,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 18:42)

A chuva não para, grossa e fria, sigo com *31 mm* acumulados. 

o mês segue com *164,5 mm* e o ano hidrológico *311,0 mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 19:00)

Notável aumento da intensidade do vento, sopra a *42km/h* de SSW. Efeito disso a temperatura aparente tem vindo a afastar-se da temperatura real.

Deixo aqui o gráfico da minha estação:






Entretanto nova rajada máxima de* 77km/h *às 18:55h

*29,1mm*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 19:09)

7°c e chove sem parar

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 19:31)

Rajada fortíssima *84km/h *vai tudo pelo ar ! Chove na horizontal 

*7,7ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 19:43)

Este vento de Leste até corta  vou tentar gravar algo de jeito

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 19:45)

*35,2 mm* acumulados, chove bem agora. 

7.9ºc actuais 

Vento cortante, nem se pode andar na rua com o frio


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 19:51)

Zona do Porto a registar rajadas fortes:





http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2016 às 20:01)

Vento moderado de sudoeste! Sem chuva


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2016 às 20:25)

Muito complicado andar na rua com este frio e vento! 
Nova rajada máxima *95 km/h, *está a ficar agressivo.  As janelas abanam de uma maneira impressionante ...

Atuais *7,4ºC* 

Imagem satélite :


----------



## karkov (24 Nov 2016 às 20:39)

Pelos arredores de Guimarães a temperatura vai nos 5° e chove muito!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Muito complicado andar na rua com este frio e vento!
> Nova rajada máxima *95 km/h, *está a ficar agressivo.  As janelas abanam de uma maneira impressionante ...
> 
> Atuais *7,4ºC*
> ...



Belo valor de rajada, isso está perigoso.


----------



## james (24 Nov 2016 às 21:00)

Boa noite.

Dia de verdadeiro temporal.

De manhã  ,choveu continuamente com as temperaturas a oscilar entre os 3/6 graus. Estava absolutamente  gelido,  ja nao me recordo de ter tanto frio  .

À  tarde, choveu torrencialmente e com rajadas fortissimas de vento.

Neste momento continua a chover ( chove sem parar desde as 8 da manhã  ) .
Verdadeiro  dia de temporal. 

Tatual : 7 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Continuação de boa noite.

Neste momento temos vento do quadrante fraco a moderado, com rajadas, do quadrante Leste\ENE.
Este vento vai empurrando a chuva fraca, persistente, fria...
Há uma sensação verdadeiramente invernal, um quadro que me lembra muitos dias de inverno há _n_ anos atrás, era eu piqueno: foi aí que nasceu o meu* fascínio pela meteorologia*. 
O *acumulado* da precipitação está agora nos *37,8 mm*. Bem bom!

*Tmín: 0,3ºC (aprox. 05.40h-06.20h)
Tmáx: 7,5ºC (aprox. 19.05h-19.35h)

Tatual: 6,1ºC
Taparente: 2,6ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2016 às 00:58)

Sigo com 34.2mm, neste momento naor chove.
Tempn actual 9.4°C


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2016 às 07:07)

Bom dia, 

chuva por vezes forte esta madrugada, acumulados *12.6 mm* 

Mínima de *5.9 ºc* , neste momento 6.3 ºc e vento E  com rajadas fortes, sensação térmica muito baixa 

Ontem o dia terminou com *38.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2016 às 07:26)

Bom dia.

A chuva voltou a carregar de meio da madrugada para cá. Vai chovendo moderada a forte.
O *acumulado* vai nos *21,1 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas de ENE\NE, proporcionando uma sensação térmica de frio aumentado.
Imagino o nevão "épico" nos topos das montanhas de transição interior\litoral, tipo Marão, Alvão e Montemuro...

*Tatual: 6,2ºC
Taparente: 1,1ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia ,

Mínima de* 5,8ºC*

Por agora céu nublado, estão *5,9ºC* com um vento cortante de Leste sopra moderado, rajadas acima dos *50km/h*

Acumulado de ontem *35,1mm*
Acumulado de hoje *6,2mm*


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2016 às 08:38)

Muitos troncos de árvore pelo chão, na Rua Damião de Góis há uma árvore caída por causa da forte ventania, foto que fiz há momentos com o telemóvel:






Neste momento 7.2ºc e fortes rajadas de vento de E


----------



## james (25 Nov 2016 às 09:21)

Bom dia. 

Mais um dia de aguaceiros.

Tatual : 8 graus 

Daqui avista - se bastante neve na Serra Amarela e na Serra do Soajo ( diria que há acumulação acima dos 1000 metros)  .

P. S.  A partir de amanhã voltamos aos dias sem ( grande)  história meteorológica. Temos um longo Anticiclone pela frente ( e aparentemente sem grande frio sequer)  .


----------



## cookie (25 Nov 2016 às 09:53)

Manhã fria por vila do conde, acima de tudo pelo forte vento gelado, porque o carro marcava 8 graus. A noroeste céu cinza chumbo a lembrar os típicos céus de queda de neve. Pelo Porto apenas mais claro porque a sensação de frio é idêntica. Muito vento durante a noite com alguns aguaceiros.
A certa altura pareceu-me ouvir um ronco de trovoada.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (25 Nov 2016 às 11:02)

Escuridão brutal para sul !

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 11:13)

O vento esteve demoníaco até às 9h, agora já um pouco mais calmo, mas ainda muito vento....
De realçar também que a temperatura não ira chegar aos 10º 3 dias consecutivos por aqui (ontem, hoje e amanhã.) De facto um novembro relativamente frio, depois de um outubro muito quente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 11:34)

Volta o vento diabólico, certamente a média do vento hoje rondará os 50km\h com rajadas de 70\80km... Volta também a chover fraco.
EDIT:RAJADA VIOLENTA CERTAMENTE PERTO OU SUPERIOR A 100KM\H INCRIVEL!


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 11:44)

Bem não me lembro de tanto vento por aqui, que aliado à baixa temperatura (6º) torna impossível andar na rua...


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2016 às 11:51)

Autêntico gelo na rua, 7.3 ºc actuais e chove.

Rajadas de 60 Km/h de E


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 11:56)

Snifa disse:


> Autêntico gelo na rua, 7.3 ºc actuais e chove.
> 
> Rajadas de 60 Km/h de E


60 km\h nem é muito comparado com o que se está a passar aqui, estou ASSUSTADO. Devem passar os 100km\h estas rajadas de leste o telhado de um vizinho já perdeu algumas telhas... Incrivel, mesmo medonho.
Também muito frio e chuva fraca...


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 12:07)

Contentor do lixo a voar! Incrivel como sopra o vento...


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 12:28)

Video que fiz há minutos em que se ve o forte vento que se faz sentir, infelizmente quando decidi gravar já estava bem mais fraco ainda assim estava bastante!


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2016 às 13:15)

Chove bem, pingas grossas e frias:  *16.8 mm* acumulados 

8.5ºc


----------



## Stinger (25 Nov 2016 às 13:42)

Pelo porto a temperatura anda a volta dos 9/10 graus 







Sent from mTalk


----------



## james (25 Nov 2016 às 13:52)

Por aqui, a ( muito boa)  depressão está a dar as últimas. O céu já está a limpar, a temperatura já subiu ( Tatual : 12 graus  deve ser a máxima de hoje), embora ainda esteja algum vento, que baixa bastante a sensação térmica. 

É um regalo ver daqui a Serra Amarela e do Soajo cobertas de neve ( que grande camada ; ainda pensei tirar uma foto, mas não tinha máquina à mão e estava de passagem para o trabalho ; como deve estar a zona de Castro Laboreiro, ui  ui, este fim de semana é de romaria de certeza)  .

A partir de agora, divergência entre os modelos.  O ECM só vê AA para a frente  enquanto o GFS  ve uma depressão para o próximo fim de semana. 
O problema é que, a mais de 200 horas, o ECM costuma modelar melhor, infelizmente.


----------



## Intruso (25 Nov 2016 às 16:16)

Alguém sabe como está a Serra do Marão? 
Tenciono lá ir para semana caso tenha nevado.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2016 às 16:59)

Intruso disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a Serra do Marão?
> Tenciono lá ir para semana caso tenha nevado.


Nevou bem por lá. Já vi várias fotos e vídeos no facebook e instagram.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Nov 2016 às 17:04)

Intruso disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a Serra do Marão?
> Tenciono lá ir para semana caso tenha nevado.



Nevar nevou.

Se haverá neve para a semana, é uma questão totalmente diferente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2016 às 17:31)

Por este andar tens neve  até domingo...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (25 Nov 2016 às 17:53)

GabKoost disse:


> Nevar nevou.
> 
> Se haverá neve para a semana, é uma questão totalmente diferente.


É só para ir brincar com o miúdo e tirar


Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por este andar tens neve  até domingo...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Já está a descongelar?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2016 às 17:56)

Intruso disse:


> É só para ir brincar com o miúdo e tirar
> 
> Já está a descongelar?


Certamente que sim.
Tens neve com fartura até domingo depois disso vai desaparecer com maior rapidez...a temperatura a 1000 M vai rondar os 9 °c a partir de segunda.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (25 Nov 2016 às 23:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Certamente que sim.
> Tens neve com fartura até domingo depois disso vai desaparecer com maior rapidez...a temperatura a 1000 M vai rondar os 9 °c a partir de segunda.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Só tenho folga na Quinta, já não chega até lá então! Pena, certamente deve ter sido um grande nevão. Ninguém tem fotos por ai?


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2016 às 23:19)

Boa noite.

Situação muito mais calma agora.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de *26,4 mm*.
O céu está com boas abertas, vai-se vendo as estrelas.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE\ENE.
Estranhamente, ou não, a temperatura estabilizou acima dos 9ºC nas últimas 3 horas.
A depressão deve ter empurrado muito ar temperado de S\SO, com o forte fluxo marítimo que teve.
Já deve haver muita neve a derreter nas montanhas; os cursos de água com origem nessas zonas vão engrossar certamente...

*Tatual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2016 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

chove com intensidade.

9.1 ºc actuais, Vento E 16 Km/h.

Ontem acumulado ficou nos *20.2 mm*. 


*191,5 mm* este mês


----------



## james (26 Nov 2016 às 09:54)

Bom dia. 

Chove bem e certinho. 

Tatual : 9 graus


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2016 às 10:02)

O radar não engana, chove bem , gota grossa e fria:






A caminho dos 200 mm mensais.

O isep pouco falta para chegar lá, segue com *196,6 mm* este mês 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/#iframe0


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2016 às 10:09)

La se vai a neve por este andar amanhã já não resta nada...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Nov 2016 às 11:40)

Por cá frio....


----------



## DMartins (26 Nov 2016 às 11:50)

Bom dia.
Noite e madrugada marcada pelas fortes rajadas de vento, neste momento fraco ou nulo.
Chove de forma moderada agora.
T. Atual: *8.8°*


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2016 às 13:03)

Boas,

*9.4 mm* acumulados.

De momento não chove com 10.3 ºc actuais e vento por vezes moderado de Leste/ENE.

*200,9 mm* este mês 

*199,39 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/#iframe0


----------



## jonas (26 Nov 2016 às 14:48)

Boa tarde (no meu caso,nem por isso),
Ja estou
De manha choveu com intensidade,agora apareceu uma aberta.
Vento de leste moderado, com algumas rajadas.


----------



## cookie (26 Nov 2016 às 16:45)

Bem o ipma dava sol para hoje mas durante toda a manhã choveu copiosamente e o céu manteve-se bem negro até há pouco. Agora sim saiu o sol.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (26 Nov 2016 às 17:20)

muita acumulação ainda na serra do soajo, Geres e amarela no Parque Nacional, Mais logo posto fotos. 1 grau perto das 11h caia agua neve aos 1250,  aos 1400 nevava de certeza.


----------



## Intruso (26 Nov 2016 às 18:12)

Segundo vi no Facebook hoje de manhã ainda nevava no Marão, não no alto de Espinho mas mais para cima. 
Alguém confirma? 
Obrigado.


----------



## james (26 Nov 2016 às 18:14)

cookie disse:


> Bem o ipma dava sol para hoje mas durante toda a manhã choveu copiosamente e o céu manteve-se bem negro até há pouco. Agora sim saiu o sol.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk




Sol? 

A previsão do IPMA para hoje era de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Nov 2016 às 19:53)

Intruso disse:


> Segundo vi no Facebook hoje de manhã ainda nevava no Marão, não no alto de Espinho mas mais para cima.
> Alguém confirma?
> Obrigado.


é provavel na serra de soajo no parque nacional nevou, quando lá cheguei a neve estava fresca


----------



## dopedagain (26 Nov 2016 às 19:54)

Aqui fica o prometido tiradas hoje na Serra de Soajo no PN peneda Gerês.

Serra de Soajo

Serra Amarela ao fundo


----------



## cookie (26 Nov 2016 às 21:33)

james disse:


> Sol?
> 
> A previsão do IPMA para hoje era de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros.


Na 5a davam sol e 6a também. Andei atenta porque estou a organizar uma festinha no domingo e tinha sido bom hoje ter tido sol todo o dia para ajudar a secar a relva 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

mínima de *7.9 ºc*.

Neste momento 10.6 ºc, céu com períodos de nublado.

Foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto ( Marquês), direcção NE/NNE,  ao fundo o Gerês em todo o seu esplendor e imponência apresenta boa acumulação de neve 

Há muita bruma e o sol não dava na Serra, mas dá para ter uma noção da acumulação da neve vista daqui do Porto a mais de 80 km em linha recta:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2016 às 11:20)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> mínima de *7.9 ºc*.
> 
> ...


Gerês?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (27 Nov 2016 às 12:15)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> mínima de *7.9 ºc*.
> 
> ...




Deves ter uma máquina muito potente.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2016 às 13:45)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> mínima de *7.9 ºc*.
> 
> ...





Há momentos caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que nada acumulou.

Enquanto que aqui estava escuro, para o Gerês o sol incidiu por momentos na serra, tornando mais visível a cobertura de  neve.

Foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto:


----------



## james (27 Nov 2016 às 13:56)

Boa tarde. 

Céu muito nublado.

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro. 

Tatual: 14 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2016 às 10:54)

Bom dia.



Snifa disse:


> Enquanto que aqui estava escuro, para o Gerês o sol incidiu por momentos na serra, tornando mais visível a cobertura de  neve.
> Foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto:


Epá Snifa,,,Que grande foto! Parabéns, mais uma fotografia excelente que captas. A essa distância é fenomenal o nível de pormenor que consegues. Mas que grande foto! 

Já hoje observei que ainda há relativamente bastante neve tanto no Marão como no Alvão, visto ao longe. O Montemuro estava com o sol demasiado baixo e incidente e não permitia ver a neve - que penso será superior às outras serras vizinhas, até pelo planalto extenso acima dos 1200 mts de altitude capaz de manter uma boa capa de neve durante mais tempo.

Hoje o dia começa então com sol, muito sol, em claro contraste com os últimos dias. E a previsão até bate certo com a realidade.
Ontem, pelo contrário, a realidade contrastou com a previsão de véspera. tempo nublado, fresco e chuva fraca pela manhã. Mas nada acumulou.
O vento está calmo neste momento.
O *acumulado mensal de precipitação* está exatamente nos *220 mm*. Já atingido o normal para novembro, vamos ver o que nos traz o dezembro.
Enquanto não acaba o novembro aproveitemos este solzinho que temos. 

*Tmín: 1,9ºC

Tatual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## dopedagain (28 Nov 2016 às 11:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Gerês?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


é possivel,


Snifa disse:


> Há momentos caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que nada acumulou.
> 
> Enquanto que aqui estava escuro, para o Gerês o sol incidiu por momentos na serra, tornando mais visível a cobertura de  neve.
> 
> Foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto:



 Por curiosidade que lente usas e corpo?


----------



## james (28 Nov 2016 às 13:31)

É natural que o Gerês seja avistado a grande distância.  Os seus picos mais altos elevam - se até quase aos 1600 metros. É uma Serra imponente, até pelos seus incríveis precipícios, que fazem lembrar os Alpes. 
E Constitui( com as serras minhotas adjacentes a NO  e a Sul)  um prolongamento da grande cordilheira do Norte da Península Ibérica que são os Montes Cantabricos.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2016 às 14:07)

dopedagain disse:


> é possivel,
> 
> 
> Por curiosidade que lente usas e corpo?



Boas dopedagain.

Para estas fotos usei a minha " velhinha" Canon EOS 50 d com a objectica Canon EF-100-400 mm ( em APS-c dá um equivalente a 160–640mm )

Se usasse  a mesma objectiva com a Canon EOS 6 d perdia algum alcance (embora ganhasse mais qualidade de imagem ) uma vez que  neste formato full -frame a  lente corresponde aos 100-400 mm especificados.

No Lightroom aumentei o contraste, diminuí  ligeiramente a exposição, e selectivamente  aumentei o clarity em 20 % sobre a serra, para que os detalhes se vissem ainda melhor, uma vez que havia bastante bruma e a distância é grande.

A foto ainda sofreu um crop ( moderado)


----------



## vamm (28 Nov 2016 às 15:46)

Snifa disse:


> Boas dopedagain.
> 
> Para estas fotos usei a minha " velhinha" Canon EOS 50 d com a objectica Canon EF-100-400 mm ( em APS-c dá um equivalente a 160–640mm )
> 
> ...



Agora já compreendo como tiraste a foto eheh
Realmente o Porto não fica assim tão longe do Gerês e sem obstáculos pelo caminho é fácil observar as serras. Se de Alpalhão (Portalegre) se consegue ver a Estrela, já nada me admira.
Grande shot!


----------



## cookie (28 Nov 2016 às 15:59)

Ontem chuviscou de manhã tendo-se aguentado o resto do dia com céu nublado com algumas abertas. Hoje sol esplendoroso.
Grande foto do gerês, incrível!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Nov 2016 às 16:03)

vamm disse:


> Se de Alpalhão (Portalegre) se consegue ver a Estrela, já nada me admira.



Off-Topic: E de Marvão ainda muito melhor 



Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto



Excelente foto @Snifa.  Fiquei com saudades, quer da tua bela cidade, quer da nossa pérola da natureza que é o Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês


----------



## jonas (28 Nov 2016 às 16:41)

Boa tarde!!!
Grandes fotos acima snifa!!
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi agradavel,volta o sol e as nuvens desaparecem.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Nov 2016 às 17:14)

Fui ao Marão hoje ainda há neve nas cotas superiores a 1250m aproximadamente... Isto segundo o GPS do telemóvel.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2016 às 19:00)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu praticamente limpo, muito sol. Os extremos de temperatura foram *6,2ºC* / *13,6ºC*.

Neste momento estão *10,8ºC* e *90%* de humidade.

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei no Sábado, ao final da manhã. Ao fundo, o tão falado por aqui ( quase sempre pelas piores razões ) , Radar de Arouca :





O Planalto da Serra da Freita e o Parque Eólico :




Serra da Boneca em primeiro plano e ao fundo, na Serra de Montemuro a neve espreitava


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2016 às 19:19)

Snifa disse:


> Há momentos caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que nada acumulou.
> 
> Enquanto que aqui estava escuro, para o Gerês o sol incidiu por momentos na serra, tornando mais visível a cobertura de  neve.
> 
> Foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto:



Foto espectacular !  

Sabes dizer qual a zona do Gerês abrange a foto? E se algum pico tem antenas / retransmissores ?


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Nov 2016 às 21:47)

Snifa disse:


> Há momentos caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que nada acumulou.
> 
> Enquanto que aqui estava escuro, para o Gerês o sol incidiu por momentos na serra, tornando mais visível a cobertura de  neve.
> 
> Foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto:



Grande foto Snifa. Consegues ver melhor o Gerês daí do Porto do que eu daqui de Braga. 


Aqui como estou numa zona baixa e mais perto, as montanhas circundantes tapam mais de metade da vista para a serra. Na cidade já deve ser outra coisa.


Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto espectacular !
> 
> Sabes dizer qual a zona do Gerês abrange a foto? E se algum pico tem antenas / retransmissores ?



Boas Joaopaulo,

Parece-me claramente o maciço principal do parque (Serra do Gerês), zona pertencente a Vilar da Veiga/Campo do Gerês, concelho de Terras de Bouro. Consegue-se ver na foto alguns pontos de referência. Snifa espero que não te importes que pegue na tua foto. 






No verão costumo ir a uma casa perto de Vieira do Minho, que tem vista para estes cumes todos. Foto que tirei em 2015. Vista do jardim:






Rio Caldo, uma zona belíssima para visitar e claro, o rio Cávado sempre a permitir umas belas aventuras no Verão, seja de barco ou mota de água, gaivota...

Mas claro que o meu desejo era ir à casa no inverno ou naquelas tardes de trovoadas, mas como não é minha. 

----------------------------------------------------

Entretanto por aqui sigo com uma noite fresca. As mínimas já andam bem baixas por aqui, no outro dia andou já nos valores negativos. A EMA às 21H marcava 7,5ºC. Céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2016 às 22:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Grande foto Snifa. Consegues ver melhor o Gerês daí do Porto do que eu daqui de Braga.
> 
> 
> Aqui como estou numa zona baixa e mais perto, as montanhas circundantes tapam mais de metade da vista para a serra. Na cidade já deve ser outra coisa.
> ...



Obrigado, pela orientação.

Fiz esta questão porque tenho aqui umas fotos tiradas em Abril, daqui de Gaia, com vista para NNE / NE , que tenho uma grande serra com antenas no topo. Inicialmente pensei que fosse a Serra do Marão, mas depois de ver no Google Earth a orientação, tirei a hipótese que ser o Marão.

Algum desses cumes tem Antenas ?

A Serra que falo é a da direita :





Com um crop e contraste aumentado :


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Nov 2016 às 23:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado, pela orientação.
> 
> Fiz esta questão porque tenho aqui umas fotos tiradas em Abril, daqui de Gaia, com vista para NNE / NE , que tenho uma grande serra com antenas no topo. Inicialmente pensei que fosse a Serra do Marão, mas depois de ver no Google Earth a orientação, tirei a hipótese que ser o Marão.
> 
> Algum desses cumes tem Antenas ?



Estes acho que não. Mas sei que há a umas torres (uma até é da RTP, acho) na Serra Amarela.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2016 às 23:25)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Estes acho que não. Mas sei que há a umas torres (uma até é da RTP, acho) na Serra Amarela.



Certamente é então na Serra Amarela. Estive a procurar, o ponto mais alto da Serra Amarela chama-se Louriça , e tem antenas no topo a uma altitude 1359mts.

Na primeira foto a outra grande serra ( parte esquerda da foto) será a Serra da Peneda ou Soajo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Nov 2016 às 08:19)

Bom dia,

Manhã fria com mínima de *6,6ºC*

Agora *6,8ºC* e vento gélido de Leste a *24km/h *


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2016 às 14:03)

Olá
Por aqui céu nublado e tempo ameno.

OFF TOPIC: http://www.facebook.com/meteofelgueiras/?fref=ts

Convido-os a deixarem um gosto nesta página onde farei previsões do tempo para a zona de Felgueiras. Muitos colegas meus andam-me sempre a perguntar "Vai chover?" "Quando vem o sol?" e coisas desse género decidi começar a fazer previsões no facebook para todos poderem ver.
Em breve espero também adquirir uma estação meteorológica, algumas recomendações dos mais entendidos nessa matéria?


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Nov 2016 às 07:53)

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento moderado, com algumas rajadas não muito fortes. Não está frio hoje.


----------



## james (30 Nov 2016 às 13:12)

Dia  primaveril, com algumas nuvens no céu. 

Tempo bem ameno, com Tatual de 17 graus, que conjugado com a lestada de hoje dá para suar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2016 às 18:44)

Pessoal já estamos em Dezembro, estão a publicar no tópico errado! 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-dezembro-2016.9083/


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2016 às 15:15)

Pessoal, já estamos em Dezembro, mais concretamente dia 13/12/2016 ...


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2016 às 15:56)

Posts movidos para o seguimento correcto:

 *Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2016*


----------

